# Ask me your A3 questions here



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

I guess since im the only sales person on this forum and one that actually has an enthusiasts knowledge, i figured this can be the thread that i post up-to-date information about the cars or where questions can be answered.
so post away and i will answer what i can.
edit: *THE A3 WILL ONLY BE AVAILABLE IN THE 4 DOOR SPORT BACK AND WILL NOT HAVE QUATTRO UNTIL THE 3.2 BECOMES AVAILALBE NEXT YEAR.
*
That is for all of those that keep asking this question.


_Modified by VR6 NRG at 11:42 PM 3-14-2005_


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (VR6 NRG)*

1. Give us your feed back and opnion on pricing. I would LOVE to see a loaded 2.0T be about 30K but I dont know it would happen. With the Nav, Sky View and all the options listed, to get that all for 5K over MSRP would be a great value but hard to believe.
2. Are the Sport Seats ALL Leather or Cloth in the middle, can you get all leather. (Will take Alacantera, not fabric though)
3. What kind of deals are people cutting on these cars and should we expect to pay....I am not talking about sticker for the dealer, or invoice for the customer, what is a legit point for both parties your dealing on.? 1-1.5k off?


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (NSalvatore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NSalvatore* »_1. Give us your feed back and opnion on pricing. I would LOVE to see a loaded 2.0T be about 30K but I dont know it would happen. With the Nav, Sky View and all the options listed, to get that all for 5K over MSRP would be a great value but hard to believe.

I dont know pricing yet but i think a nearly loaded one wont go over 30k and if so not by much.

_Quote »_2. Are the Sport Seats ALL Leather or Cloth in the middle, can you get all leather. (Will take Alacantera, not fabric though)

I am pretty sure they will be all leather but I personally would love alcantara like the S4.

_Quote »_3. What kind of deals are people cutting on these cars and should we expect to pay....I am not talking about sticker for the dealer, or invoice for the customer, what is a legit point for both parties your dealing on.? 1-1.5k off?

This one cant be answered yet as none have been sold








But i can give what i think is a fair car deal. Dont go into your salesperson and say "i want your best price." From my perspective i have a long hard battle that benefits neither me NOR the customer when price haggling occurs. A fair price is something the customer feels like he got a good deal for, the dealer and salesperson is allowed to make some money and everyone is happy.l


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (VR6 NRG)*

I was under the impression having never "ordered" a car before, that its best to negotiate the price of the car before the order is put in. Thats why I asked what they are going for. For example, since you dont have figures, you might agree on x% over invoice.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (NSalvatore)*

sometimes the price is negotiated before the car arrives but most of the time after.
what we normally do is agree to somewhere from $1000-1500 above invoice on an ordered car and i have never had anyone disagree with that. Customer gets a fair deal and the dealer and salesperson make a little. but that all depends on what the difference between invoice and MSRP are. Like in some A4s there is only about $2400 of markup but like in some A8s there can be $3-5k, normally the lower end but still for a car like that $5k is not much at all.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (VR6 NRG)*

I wouldnt mind 1K over invoice, on an A3. I have a dealer here thats yelling, STICKER STICKER STICKER!


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (NSalvatore)*

order it from me, we can have it shipped to Houston.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (VR6 NRG)*

Hey Bri, thanks for doing this.
When you say fully loaded, I'm guessing you're talking about the SOP fwd 2.0Ts right? I've heard 3.2 DSGs will go considerably higher than that. Granted, this is all guesswork, even from the Auburn Hills employees who tell me this, but given the pricing on the TT 3.2 DSGs and the R32, it would seem to make sense.
Have you heard anything about 2.0T quattros?


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hey Bri, thanks for doing this.
When you say fully loaded, I'm guessing you're talking about the SOP fwd 2.0Ts right? I've heard 3.2 DSGs will go considerably higher than that. Granted, this is all guesswork, even from the Auburn Hills employees who tell me this, but given the pricing on the TT 3.2 DSGs and the R32, it would seem to make sense.
Have you heard anything about 2.0T quattros?

George, thanks for not locking it








As of now i am ONLY speaking of the real. the 2.0Ts, cars that i know are being produced in the near future. I prefer not to make questimates on 3.2's, S-Line, Coupe, S3, RS3 etc... but keep focused on the cars that are being produced now.
I have not heard anything about the 2.0T quattro model. if they make that, or if i find out info in training i will personally wait until all the models are available and then choose which one i want.


----------



## richya3 (Feb 1, 2005)

to be honest if any of you want information on the A3 speak to the peeps on audi-sport.net


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (richya3)*

to be honest, i started this thread for the reason of people asking questions to me, a true sales person with up-to-date information about what is happening.
now take your 5 posts and have fun elsewhere


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

I have come to find out that the bolt pattern of the A3 sportback is actually 5x112 not the normal 5x100 of golf based cars.
hmmmm interesting.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

Of course, its an Audi, not a VW. So my wheels can fit, and yours can't.


----------



## spaz_666 (Jan 28, 2001)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_I have come to find out that the bolt pattern of the A3 sportback is actually 5x112 not the normal 5x100 of golf based cars.
hmmmm interesting.

MkV VWs are now 5x112, just like Audi.


----------



## D2A2M2 (Mar 11, 2003)

I have been trying to find out if I will be able to swap the 16 spoke wheels out for different audi wheels when my A3 comes in. Is this usually allowed? I'm willing to pay the difference for different wheels, I'm just not a big fan of the 16 spoke that come with the sport package. Thanks


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (VR6 NRG)*

here's an answer, sort of, crossposted from the B7 forum
a clue as to new website info

_Quote, originally posted by *AudiOfAmerica* »_
Dear silver30v:

Thank you for contacting Audi of America. We appreciate your interest in our vehicles.

The timing gap for A4 information on the website is due mainly to faster-than-expected production and shipping of the new A4 models. Earlier, scheduling called for a mid- to late March arrival, and the website update was scheduled for February 28. As you surely know, there is a great deal of technical work and care involved in changing over a model year on the site, and it was decided to stick to the schedule rather than try to rush things. We will have that update, as planned, in just a few days more. We apologize for the discrepancy, but we are pleased to see the new A4 arriving and will do our best to answer any questions you may have in the meantime.

Again, thank you for writing.

Marjorie


my dealer told me A4 mid march, A3 mid-late april...
since the A4s are 4-6 weeks early, maybe the A3s will also be early.......


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (D2A2M2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D2A2M2* »_I have been trying to find out if I will be able to swap the 16 spoke wheels out for different audi wheels when my A3 comes in. Is this usually allowed? I'm willing to pay the difference for different wheels, I'm just not a big fan of the 16 spoke that come with the sport package. Thanks

That depends on the dealership and if the wheels on the car are a "cost" or "no cost" option on the window sticker. We change wheels around all the time here and many of our cars have aftermarket wheels on them, but this is Scottsdale and not Minnesota so things could be different where you are.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

right now we are showing our first two A3s arriving week of May 9th, they are both "sold" cars with a few extra options but just have salespersons names attached to them. I will probably buy one of them if i dont decide to order my own.


----------



## bmt_toronto (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_right now we are showing our first two A3s arriving week of May 9th, they are both "sold" cars with a few extra options but just have salespersons names attached to them. I will probably buy one of them if i dont decide to order my own.

That's great news Brian. What is the scheduled build week for those cars? Mine is week 12.


----------



## stash64 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (silver30v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver30v* »_
my dealer told me A4 mid march, A3 mid-late april...
since the A4s are 4-6 weeks early, maybe the A3s will also be early.......

Just heard from my dealer that they received some new A4's yesterday... 6 weeks earlier than expected.
My A3 is in status "10" (factory order bank) and has an ETA of 5/30. Six weeks earlier would be fine by me since I will be renting a car in the meantime.


----------



## 006 (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (VR6 NRG)*

What color will the 'contrast stitching' on the Sport Seats be for beige, gray and black leather?


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (006)*

the A4s did not arrive 6 weeks early, they actually arrive a week late.
Audi has been saying their time frame for release of the A3 is late April/ early May and it looks like that is where they will come in.
As for the build date of the 2 sold order cars , i will check that tomorrow
and for a personal update........
Looks like my 20th Anniv. GTI will be being sold this weekend so that means an A3 is mine but i have changed my plans slightly.
I am going to wait like 6-8 months to order one, hopefully then the 3.2 will be out, but i can save like $600 a month in car payment and insurance that i wont be paying until i get an A3.
I am thinking Daytona Gray special order with Oettinger kit, colormatched/polished lip multi piece wheels, and VF blower


----------



## A3owner2B (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (VR6 NRG)*

Will special order allow us to get the red or blue interior? i want that red interior on a silver or lava grey.


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here ([email protected])*

...


_Modified by Ollie18 at 10:42 AM 2-24-2005_


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (silver30v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver30v* »_a clue as to new website info


slowly but surely....
http://www.audiusa.com/model_h...sedan
it's not totally there, but the A3 now appears in the grey bar listing all of the models..... (still can't build and configure yet... but it's a start
maybe they're doing the site updates a bit early....
cf: http://forums.thecarlounge.net...41256


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

did you get official pricing yet?


----------



## 006 (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_I guess since im the only sales person on this forum and one that actually has an enthusiasts knowledge, i figured this can be the thread that i post up-to-date information about the cars or where questions can be answered.
so post away and i will answer what i can.

Can you tell us what color the contrast stitching on the seats will be for the black, beige and gray leather sport seats?


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (006)*

Pricing will be announced as soon as i get it. But dont expect it until April.
And i have no clue what stiching colors are on the seats. Audi doesnt do contrasting stitching on any of their current cars, im guessing it wont be on the A3 either.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_And i have no clue what stiching colors are on the seats. Audi doesnt do contrasting stitching on any of their current cars, im guessing it wont be on the A3 either.

no more baseball optic leather on the TT?


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (silver30v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver30v* »_
no more baseball optic leather on the TT? 


Am i lost here? This is the A3 forum, where did the TT come from?








Yes they still offer the optic leather on TT roadsters in the baseball orange or black colors.
no such option on the A3.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_Am i lost here? This is the A3 forum, where did the TT come from?








Yes they still offer the optic leather on TT roadsters in the baseball orange or black colors.
no such option on the A3.

um, you said 

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_And i have no clue what stiching colors are on the seats. Audi doesnt do contrasting stitching on *any of their current cars*, im guessing it wont be on the A3 either.

you distinguished "current cars" from A3, so I picked a "current car" and asked a question
peace out


----------



## bmt_toronto (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *006* »_What color will the 'contrast stitching' on the Sport Seats be for beige, gray and black leather? 


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_Pricing will be announced as soon as i get it. But dont expect it until April.
And i have no clue what stiching colors are on the seats. Audi doesnt do contrasting stitching on any of their current cars, im guessing it wont be on the A3 either.


VR6 NRG:
The A3 equipment sheets indicate "contrast stitching" on the sport package seats. And the auto show cars have off-white stitching on the black leather seats. I think this is what 006 is referring to.
From what I remember from my ordering experience the colour swatches for the A3 didn't have the stitching. So I guess we'll see when the cars actually arrive.
006:
No indication so far as to the colour of the stitching for grey or beige seats. I'd guess dark grey for grey and brown for beige. It'll be interesting to see what they come up with. Either way I think it looks good.


----------



## 006 (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (bmt_toronto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmt_toronto* »_

VR6 NRG:
The A3 equipment sheets indicate "contrast stitching" on the sport package seats. And the auto show cars have off-white stitching on the black leather seats. I think this is what 006 is referring to.
From what I remember from my ordering experience the colour swatches for the A3 didn't have the stitching. So I guess we'll see when the cars actually arrive.
006:
No indication so far as to the colour of the stitching for grey or beige seats. I'd guess dark grey for grey and brown for beige. It'll be interesting to see what they come up with. Either way I think it looks good.

Thanks for the info bmt!







The off-white stitching sounds a little too contrast-y to me for black leather, but I can't wait to see it. If I was Audi I would have gone with red stitching on Black, Red and White cars with black leather and gray stitching on Blue, Green, Beige, or Violet A3's with black leather. I'd only do white stitching on Silver A3's with black leather, which is the color seen at most of the shows. I wonder if the stitch color will be determined by interior AND exterior color? My A3 will have beige leather, so I hope they do what you said and just make the stitching brown. Dark gray would look good on gray leather too. I pray Audi doesn't mess this up with a crazy stitch color I hate. 

_Modified by 006 at 8:14 AM 2-25-2005_


_Modified by 006 at 8:56 AM 2-25-2005_


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (006)*

sorry i brain farted on that question.
I havent seen an A3 in person yet but will next week and will have the answer to this question then.
I've also heard the 3.2 should be out this Fall.....ummmm supercharged 3.2


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (VR6 NRG)*



VR6 NRG said:


> Pricing will be announced as soon as i get it. But dont expect it until April.
> QUOTE]
> Question regarding pricing...and yes I know we can only do educated guesstimates right now.
> I went out on audiusa.com and built my own A4 3.2 Avant quattro and loaded it up pretty good (premium/lighting/sport/Bose audio). Came to $42,020.
> ...


----------



## jeffgingras (Dec 18, 2000)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (VR6 NRG)*

Might want to hold off on that supercharger until the 3.2 is available with the 6-speed manual.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (tbvvw)*

the A3 3.2 should from what i have HEARD be under the price of the TT ($45k) and above the R32 price ($30k) so be thinking probably $34-40 i would assume.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (tbvvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbvvw* »_


VR6 NRG said:


> Pricing will be announced as soon as i get it. But dont expect it until April.
> QUOTE]
> I went out on audiusa.com and built my own A4 3.2 Avant quattro and loaded it up pretty good (premium/lighting/sport/Bose audio). Came to $42,020.






VR6 NRG said:


> I config'd a B7 Avant absolutely loaded and got $47k. ($47,020, to be exact).
> Unless it's in S3 or RS3 trim, I gotta believe that even if loaded, an A3 costing anywhere close to $40k will not sell very well
> I would have to hope they'd top out around $35k... (USD)


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (jeffgingras)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffgingras* »_Might want to hold off on that supercharger until the 3.2 is available with the 6-speed manual.

the 3.2 is DSG only


----------



## jeffgingras (Dec 18, 2000)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (Ollie18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ollie18* »_
the 3.2 is DSG only

Initially. It is available with a manual transmission in Europe, and I think there is a good chance it will eventually come to North America. This would allow a slightly lower base price and appeal to the many enthusiasts that prefer a standard manual transmission.
Of course the more important point is that DSG will not support the power increases of a supercharger on the 3.2 engine.


_Modified by jeffgingras at 1:51 AM 3-1-2005_


----------



## richya3 (Feb 1, 2005)

???? basicly you have just looked on the internet at other peoples sites and put your guess into the figures... 
ive had my 3.2 V6 Quattro for nearly a year now so i feel that would make me more qualified to answer any question anyone has...
no need to be an ass about it.. was simply stating that if anyone wants decent answers from people who actually own the car rather than from people reading books and information then speak to the guys on audi-sport... 
nuff said..
HAVE FUN!


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (jeffgingras)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffgingras* »_
Initially. It is available with a manual transmission in Europe, and I think there is a good chance it will eventually come to North America. This would allow a slightly lower base price and appeal to the many enthusiasts that prefer a standard manual transmission.

I highly doubt it...I realize Europe has it...but it honestly does not matter what Europe has...comparing apples to oragnes....afterall they never brought over the TT 3.2 with the manual...In other words...don;t hold your breath about it...Take it for what it is worth...

_Quote »_Of course the more important point is that DSG will not support the power increases of a supercharger on the 3.2 engine.

True, since the DSG can only handle up to 258.164 lb-ft...


----------



## jeffgingras (Dec 18, 2000)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (Ollie18)*

Well, I'm not holding my breath, at least not for a 3.2 manual Sportback. I'm hoping for a 2.0T quattro DSG, which seems much more unlikely, since that powertrain combination is not available anywhere right now.
You might be right, but I think it is easier for Audi to get away with offering DSG only on the TT 3.2, which is at a premium pricepoint. When the base price is nearly $41K, the pool of potential customers probably doesn't care too much about reducing the price by $1500 or so.
With the A3 3.2, I think a base price in the mid 30's is already a stretch for potential customers. In general, I think there are many who would gladly row the gears manually in exchange for $1500 worth of other options on the car, and remain around $35K. Start approaching $40K for a small hatchback in the U.S., and I believe Audi will struggle to sell them here.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (Ollie18)*

I agree about the Manual on the 3.2 it wont be here. But I disagree on the DSG Tq it can handle....

There are 3 types of the DSG Tranny:
Parallel clutches. In this system, there are two clutches that spin on the same axis but through different mechanisms. This can hold 750+ lb ft of torque and is used on the Bugatti Veyron. With smaller, less tough clutches and the two parallel discs combined into one housing/mechanism, it is weaker (as in the TT). This system can be used for transverse or longitudinal applications, though it requires takeoff shafts at right angles for transverse applications (as in the TT).
"Bridge" clutches. In this system, a bridge of gears connects two clutches spinning at right angles to each other. This allows for a compact, triangle-shaped assembly and offers a lot of versatility for placement. This is the system Porsche tried (unsuccessfully) to develop in time for the Carrera GT project. It is probably the system, despite its complexity, best suited for transaxle supercars.
Concentric clutches. This is the area in which Renault is the prime patent-holder. A larger, thin, disc-shaped housing holds the entire assembly where the clutches are arranged in a staggered system where the flywheel is the central axis of the casing. No production vehicle has yet used this system, but it allows for big flywheel forces with minimal vibration, and hence would be good for high-torque engines that don't rev particularly high (diesel applications, notably).
That said, the A3/TT verison of the DSG will hold about 400 TQ ...
Not that you'd want to run that as a sustained load. 
Remember, the transmission is really only under stress for a very small period of time.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (richya3)*



richya3ive had my 3.2 V6 Quattro for nearly a year now so i feel that would make me more qualified to answer any question anyone has...
[/QUOTE said:


> seriously?
> let's see a pic of the A3 with the PA plate....


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Brian-
Question. As far as the front plate delete option. How does that work? In TX a front plate is manditory but NO ONE has one and its never ever enforced. I know that on the euro version there is the Rectangular section in the middle perfect for the Euro plate....in the USA, there will be a cut out for the US Spec plate....
There is an option on the Order Guide to delete this and for a "filler" grill to be there....
Does this mean it will be the full fledged Single grill with nothing in the middle to muddle it up? That would be GREAT.

ALso, can you order the car from the factory with out A3 and 2.0/3.2 badging?


_Modified by NSalvatore at 2:16 PM 3-1-2005_


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (NSalvatore)*

Nick,
Thanks for the phone conversation
the option "6W9" with the plate filler panel looks like this...








it has the two chrome strips across it with no US plate recess. I recommend this one.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

Not bad! Will thedealer your ordering it from be a stickler if its the law in that state though?

Also, can you order the car from the factory with out the badging? (A3, 2.0/3.2 etc, Keeping the rigns of course)


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (NSalvatore)*

you can order the car with whateve ryou want. you are paying the money for it and not just buying one off the lot, you should get what you want.
they wont de-badge the car from the factory. a hairdryer and some goo-gone and dental floss removes badges real quick.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

Crap...ah well. Yea I know you can do it yourself...I did on the A4. Usually you can ask the dealer to do so during prep also, along with if you Drill the bumper I will drill your head.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Yeah, when are we getting them?
I get an awesome employee discount on them when they get in.


----------



## richya3 (Feb 1, 2005)

if you want the pics of my car they are on vagowners.com
cant debadge from the factory? in the booklet it actualy states that you can order the car without the badges on as a no cost option...


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (NSalvatore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NSalvatore* »_I agree about the Manual on the 3.2 it wont be here. But I disagree on the DSG Tq it can handle....

There are 3 types of the DSG Tranny:
Parallel clutches. In this system, there are two clutches that spin on the same axis but through different mechanisms. This can hold 750+ lb ft of torque and is used on the Bugatti Veyron. With smaller, less tough clutches and the two parallel discs combined into one housing/mechanism, it is weaker (as in the TT). This system can be used for transverse or longitudinal applications, though it requires takeoff shafts at right angles for transverse applications (as in the TT).
"Bridge" clutches. In this system, a bridge of gears connects two clutches spinning at right angles to each other. This allows for a compact, triangle-shaped assembly and offers a lot of versatility for placement. This is the system Porsche tried (unsuccessfully) to develop in time for the Carrera GT project. It is probably the system, despite its complexity, best suited for transaxle supercars.
Concentric clutches. This is the area in which Renault is the prime patent-holder. A larger, thin, disc-shaped housing holds the entire assembly where the clutches are arranged in a staggered system where the flywheel is the central axis of the casing. No production vehicle has yet used this system, but it allows for big flywheel forces with minimal vibration, and hence would be good for high-torque engines that don't rev particularly high (diesel applications, notably).
That said, the A3/TT verison of the DSG will hold about 400 TQ ...
Not that you'd want to run that as a sustained load. 
Remember, the transmission is really only under stress for a very small period of time.



I'm just going by the information at hand...the DSG used in the R32 in Europe and over here in the 3.2 TT is only capable of 350Nm (258lb-ft)tops...which was specified by the manuf...I realize that you can run more...but for how long is the question?? I just don;t think 400tq will last long, or will even work. Are there any tests out there, or is this all theoretical?
I guess the whole point by jeff was that with the stock DSG coming in the A3 3.2 can;t handle the tq of a supercharger or turbo due to its limitation. I'm sure you can upgrade the DSG in some way if wanted, but for the stock DSG the amount mentioned above is tops...
good write up nonetheless!!

_Modified by Ollie18 at 10:24 AM 3-2-2005_


_Modified by Ollie18 at 10:28 AM 3-2-2005_


----------



## DKBoyd (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: (NSalvatore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NSalvatore* »_Brian-
Question. As far as the front plate delete option. How does that work? In TX a front plate is manditory but NO ONE has one and its never ever enforced. I know that on the euro version there is the Rectangular section in the middle perfect for the Euro plate....in the USA, there will be a cut out for the US Spec plate....
There is an option on the Order Guide to delete this and for a "filler" grill to be there....
Does this mean it will be the full fledged Single grill with nothing in the middle to muddle it up? That would be GREAT.

ALso, can you order the car from the factory with out A3 and 2.0/3.2 badging?

_Modified by NSalvatore at 2:16 PM 3-1-2005_

It is true that many Texans don't have their front plate, usually for aesthetic reasons. It is *NOT* true that the requirement for the front plate is never enforced, it's SELECTIVELY enforced. For example, a few years ago I attended a tuner/hot-rod/classic show at the Dell Diamond in Round Rock and the DPS, local cops and Williamson County deputies were ticketing all the people without front plates they could, just BEFORE they entered (while they were waiting in line on the public road before entering the parking lots.) The Austin Chronicle went to the DPS headquarters in Austin and made a list of all the DPS employees' cars without front plates and presented the list to the DPS, who said it was APD's responsibility to enforce within the city limits, and APD said the cars were parked on state property so it was the DPS' responsibility... 
The problem is that they CAN enforce it, and WILL do so when they feel like it... such as when you're driving 5 over or just look like you're the kind of guy who'd speed but they didn't catch you at it, etc. 
DKB


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

I dont wanna get to far off topic on Brians Message but to be honest I have never had issues at all with Cops and no front plate. I had no front plate on either Audi or either of the two porsches. 
To be honest, and I think its wrong but true...the cops are much more likely to pull over a riced out civic or any riced out car then a very sleek clean Euro car that isnt screaming look at me. 
Again, your right, cops can pull people over with out the plate but I have never ever been bothered at all in over 2+ years....
And right or wrong from the guys I know in the VW/Audi groups, the ones that are getting pulled over are the VW guys....Why, I am not sure. Just factual.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (DKBoyd)*

Keep in mind that Audi also claims a limit of 235 ft lbs on the CVT Tranny and there are plenty of guys on AW running K04s that push way way over that number, close to 300TQ with no issues. 
Same applies to Audi claiming that on the DSG for a limit of about 260. The DSG is a very reliable tranny and the clutch will only be used for .2 of a second on a upshift. 
The whole industry is moving in this direction with Audi uding DSG as standard by MY08. 
Porsche was going to put the DSG Tranny in the CGT but simply ran out of time.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Just to let eveyone know...I spoke with Brian yesterday on the phone and as of today he is in california doing testing on the A3/A4/S4. He brought his Canon SLR and will be taking plenty of pics along with asking alot of the questions that we have, on the Quattro for the 2.0, the 3.2 Time line, Sline etc etc etc...
He will be back late Friday I believe so look for some pictures etc to follow then....


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (NSalvatore)*

I havent left yet, but i leave in about 1.5 hours for the airport.
i decided to leave the digital SLR at home and bring the more compact olympus digi cam, plus the thought of $1500 in camera equipment in my bag didnt go over well in my head.
look for pics this weekend.


----------



## nacl99 (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

Brian,
If you need a place to host the full collection of pics when you get back. I have plenty of space and bandwidth to do so. Let me know.
[email protected]


----------



## smittypaul (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (tbvvw)*

I am not yet famiar with the Audi colors. 
Is the color of the A3 on the U.K. site:
Dolphin Grey or Lava Grey?

http://www.audi.co.uk/newcars/...tback
thx

_Modified by smittypaul at 7:32 PM 3-2-2005_


_Modified by smittypaul at 7:33 PM 3-2-2005_


----------



## GTX141 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_
I dont know pricing yet but i think a nearly loaded one wont go over 30k and if so not by much.
l

I dunno man. Its no secret that a base A3 is going to sticker around $24,900. Audi keeps saying "under $25K", which as we all know usually means $100 below. 
Three trim levels: Base, Sport, and Premium. A base car at $24,900, with Open Sky and DSG will probably go for $28K. A Sport, with the same options, should easily hit $30K, and the Premuim even higher. Keep in mind that we are talkin FWD cars here, not quattro. 
A fully loaded FWD 2.0 T will probably fetch $32K-$33K. 
Also, on the 3.2 having a manual, I don't see that happening. Audi is parading DSG, and wants to separate itself from VW in the U.S. That being said, they won't "lower" themselves by offering a manual in the 3.2l. Hell, they won't even call it a VR6, its a "narrow angle V6".


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (GTX141)*

I beleive that a full loaded 2.0T DSG, Open Sky, Sline, ( when available), Nav+, Xenon, Sound Pkg, convenence pkg....will be about 32K or so...(I figure the base will be 24.9K also)
I am not spending more then 35K out the door after tax. I was thinking about a 3.2 but i would rather get a 2.0T with every option (except maybe open sky, not sure if two sun roofs is worth a few K) then a bare 3.2 A3 for the same price. 
Especially when you can get a chip from MTM that has already been developed in Europe making 241/235 and drop that in the 2.0T giving you the same performance as the 3.2, with a smaller, lighter engine. Not to mention the aftermarket that will be available on the 2.0T vs the 3.2 V6 ( Think about all the mods out there for the 1.8T vs the 3.0 A4 or the 3.2 V6 in the TT)

I do think Brian has a very legit point though about the pricing. Audi will not let the pricing of the A3 2.0T cross into the A4 pricing of the 2.0T. Meaning the 2.0T A4 is about 33-37 or so. I dont think Audi will bring the A3 over 32 loaded. It cant. Same ranges for the 3.2 V6.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

The 2.0T FWD A4 is $28k...
the A3 FWD needs to be cheaper than THAT, not the 2.0TQ


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (Chapel)*

28K? Where did you get this from? Every Auto Publication has it for under 25K with the 2.0T FWD 6MT. I assume you mean with DSG it will be 28K? 
I would figure 2K at most for DSG, maybe 26.9 for a 2.0T FWD with DSG to start.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I'm talking about the A4 FWD.
The A4 FWD starts at about $28k MSRP
I'm saying the A3 needs to start at much less than the A4 FWD to be competitive.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (Chapel)*

Your right, I am an idiot. My bad.


----------



## smittypaul (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (NSalvatore)*

I was looking at the Audi UK site for the A3.
They showed the steering wheel and I didn't see any shift paddles for the DSG. I saw big buttons, though. Is that how it is on them?


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

I am not sure about the UK version but it is most def, paddles for the US DSG.


----------



## SAMMICHES (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (006)*

Right on, Brian.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smittypaul (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (NSalvatore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NSalvatore* »_I am not sure about the UK version but it is most def, paddles for the US DSG.


goooood!


----------



## touristintheUSA (Mar 4, 2005)

could anybody tell me if audi is likely to charge the same for the options on the A3 as they do on the A4? Because if so, I'm afraid a loaded A3 2.0 would be over 32k.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (touristintheUSA)*

No they will be diffrent. 
Something will be the same I imagine....The Nav, Xenon, Sound etc...
But one diffrence right off the bat that will save you a few K is the fact that you cannot order Premium and Sport on the A3, its one or the other...

A fully loaded A3 2.0T DSG might touch high 31's or....Audi doesnt want the pricing of the A3 2.0T to get into the target territory of the A4 2.0T.....
The price wont be much over 30 for a loaded one...several dealers are thinking the same.


----------



## touristintheUSA (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (NSalvatore)*

I certainly hope so, because my name is already on one of the order-forms.


----------



## 006 (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: (NSalvatore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NSalvatore* »_No they will be diffrent. 
Something will be the same I imagine....The Nav, Xenon, Sound etc...
But one diffrence right off the bat that will save you a few K is the fact that you cannot order Premium and Sport on the A3, its one or the other...

A fully loaded A3 2.0T DSG might touch high 31's or....Audi doesnt want the pricing of the A3 2.0T to get into the target territory of the A4 2.0T.....
The price wont be much over 30 for a loaded one...several dealers are thinking the same.

I would be elated if your analysis about pricing is correct, as my A3 order is in the pipeline as we speak. But here's the thing - there is absolutely NO way ALL the A3 options will price in at just $5500. It's impossible. A fully loaded A3 FWD 2.OT DSG will price near $35K, give or take a few $$$'s. 
Here's why:
Base car will be $25,000. Add:
-DSG ($1800)
-Sport ($3000) Or Premium ($3000)
-Open Sky ($1000)
-Nav ($1800)
-Cold Weather ($700)
-Premium Sound ($700)
-Xenons ($500)
-Sat Radio ($600)
-Rear Air Bags ($400)
-Premium Paint ($500)
The options on the A3 aren't going to any cheaper than the B7 A4, just because it's the A3. That's like VW charging half the price for all the options on a Golf vs. a Jetta, just because it's the cheaper of the two. Options are priced exactly the same. The only way for the price to drop significantly is for them to lower base model price well below $25K, and I don't see that happening.


----------



## 006 (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: (006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *006* »_
I would be elated if your analysis about pricing is correct, as my A3 order is in the pipeline as we speak. But here's the thing - there is absolutely NO way ALL the A3 options will price in at just $5500. It's impossible. A fully loaded A3 FWD 2.OT DSG will price near $35K, give or take a few $$$'s. 
Here's why:
Base car will be $25,000. Add:
-DSG ($1800)
-Sport ($3000) Or Premium ($3000)
-Open Sky ($1000)
-Nav ($1800)
-Cold Weather ($700)
-Premium Sound ($700)
-Xenons ($500)
-Sat Radio ($600)
-Rear Air Bags ($400)
-Premium Paint ($500)
The options on the A3 aren't going to any cheaper than the B7 A4, just because it's the A3. That's like VW charging half the price for all the options on a Golf vs. a Jetta, just because it's the cheaper of the two. Options are priced exactly the same. The only way for the price to drop significantly is for them to lower base model price well below $25K, and I don't see that happening.

OK, since I mentioned it above in my post, here's B7 A4 base prices, plus the price for all options:
A4 2.0
-6 spd manual FWD: $27,350
-CVT (7 speed): $28,550 *So DSG will be $1200 for A3.
-Metallic Paint: $450
-Cold Weather package: $750
-Sport package: $750 *A3 will be a lot more since it includes leather
Figure $2000.
-Premium Package: $2,100
-Lighting package $1,425 *More than just Xenons. A3 will be less.
Figure $500 or so.
-Audio Package: $1,000 *Includes Satellite Radio
-DVD Nav w/ Changer in glove box: $1,950
-Rear Side Airbags: $350
-Destination Charge: $720
A4 Premium package includes a sunroof, which means A3 Premium Package + Open Sky will go for $2500-$3000. These prices are less than what I wrote above, but still quite high - just about $34K fully loaded.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (006)*

A few things...
Sport or Premium will be maybe 2K, highly doubt 3. 
Open Sky I would bet is MORE then 1K
Cold weather (Sorry, didnt factor that in...dont care







)
Xenons will be 750
Sat. Radio is IN the sound PKG
Rear airbags (Sorry, dont care about, no one is in the back seat)
Special Paint ( I am getting black or white)
That knocks off a good bit right there.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (NSalvatore)*

Again, all said and done...you where down to 34K...and Audi could come in at 23,9 on the car...I have read 23.4. 
I know for a fully loaded one, as you have specked at 34, I can lop off, Sky view (dont need two sunroofs or pay 2K for such), Special Paint, COld Weather or Rear Air bags. 
That knocks of another 2K +, and your under 32







. I will put money into Sline etc before a Skyview...I am not ordering till sept. to get the pkg...should be out or annouced by then


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (NSalvatore)*

Ok i havent read all the new posts from Page 2-3 but i only have a few minutes here to chime in on my training with the car.

LEMME TELL YOU BOYS AND GIRLS OH MY FRIGGIN LORD THIS CAR IS SIMPLY ONE BAD MAMBA JAMBA.
the DSG sawweettest thing ever with the 2.0T, rev matches, stays in the gear it SHOULD and puts a 6speed manual right out of the question for me.
the handling..... the new suspension and the electromechanical front steering setup THE GREATEST of any golf based car EVAR. the rear suspension felt better than my 20th with coilovers and a sway bar on it, much more planted and calm, but held tight even with all-season tires.
the Quality--- its Audi' nuff said, doors thunk, evertyhing clicks perfect, and these were pre-production hodge podge cars all with under 200 miles on them and they just drove so damn nice.
the 2.0T--- torque, torque, torque, ESP light blinks under hard 1st accel, but the car still moves forward. it was wet and rainy so i didnt want to turn off ESP for the safety of others in the car.







The engine is matched perfect to the DSG tranny (i didnt drive the 6 speed, no need to after the DSG). A chip in this car will really make a true sporty car with that transmission, even without a chip it blows away the 1.8T and leaves it wet and quivering in the shadows of doom. The engine is much smoother in vibration at idel, where the 1.8T bounced a lot. There is even a tiny BOV type sound and a little exhaust kick note on quick upshifts and down shifts. The thing already sounds like it has an aftermarket exhaust.
Max torque is 1800-5000 and max HP is 5100-6000 which in hi Revs helps a butt load over the 1.8T.
Ok saturday morning sales meeting calls, i will post up pics later today or tonight. Only colors they had were Red, Blue, Silver, and Black and about 28 cars total.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Great Brian! Sounds like you saw first hand what I and a few others where telling some here about the DSG. 
So where are the pics! 
Pricing?
Sline? When?

Quattro on the 2.0T? When?

Also give us your opnion on interior size vs the A4, from the driver. (Supose to be almost identical)


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (NSalvatore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NSalvatore* »_Great Brian! Sounds like you saw first hand what I and a few others where telling some here about the DSG. 
So where are the pics! 
Pricing?
Sline? When?

Quattro on the 2.0T? When?

Also give us your opnion on interior size vs the A4, from the driver. (Supose to be almost identical)



Quattro 2.0T - not coming.
S-line anything they didnt have a date
3.2L - Look for it after the 1st of January 2006
Interior size- More rear leg room than the A4 and the front seats can go back a loooooooooong way to the point where i couldnt even reach the pedals.
Price- They didnt have concrete figures but still saying $24-30k which should put it at a great price under the A4.
Navigation Plus is just awesome with the SD memory card slots.
The A3 will be the only car in its segment for a while and I think will sell very well around the country. It is more than a luxo GTI, its an Audi and it shows in every single aspect of it.
The open sky system is great and the look with the all black roof is awesome. None of the cars had the sports package but there were a few with the bi-color wheels and the contrasting stiching on the black leather (great stitching) which looked just great.
Pics will come later tonight. I am at work and am delivering a new A6 this morning .
Be patient.
Oh and for the sunroof. It is skyview or no roof at all, they dont have a normal sunroof options
and as of build week 22 Bluetooth will be standard (thats in June) so i will wait till then to order mine.


_Modified by VR6 NRG at 11:22 AM 3-5-2005_


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

By 24-30K is that the range of the 2.0T and 3.2 or is that the range of the base 2.0T to the loaded 2.0T?
What Color stiching was in the seats?
Also, reguarding the Sline, are you saying its comming and they didnt have a date or its not...?

Thanks for all the info, its great to have a source to get the answers right from the dealers mouth.....we now know about quattro or lack on the 2.0T, the 3.2 and when its here...Bluetooth...and the interior size. Great, cant wait for pics!


_Modified by NSalvatore at 8:27 AM 3-5-2005_


----------



## D2A2M2 (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

So cars built before Build Week 22 will not be blue tooth enabled?


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (D2A2M2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D2A2M2* »_So cars built before Build Week 22 will not be blue tooth enabled?

correct


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

Brian:
By 24-30K is that the range of the 2.0T and 3.2 or is that the range of the base 2.0T to the loaded 2.0T?
What Color stiching was in the seats?
Also, reguarding the Sline, are you saying its comming and they didnt have a date or its not...?


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (NSalvatore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NSalvatore* »_Brian:
By 24-30K is that the range of the 2.0T and 3.2 or is that the range of the base 2.0T to the loaded 2.0T?
What Color stiching was in the seats?
Also, reguarding the Sline, are you saying its comming and they didnt have a date or its not...?


None of what price or options i am mentioning include the 3.2 To me as a sales person since the model hasnt been announced with a date and i dont have an order guide i will remain to quote info on the 2.0T only.
Gray stitching was on the black seats and that was the only example/combo i saw of it on the cars there.
As for the S-Line i did not get a confirmation as to whether it is coming or not, and if so what the date would be.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

Thanks Brian. If that 24-30 Range and 30 being a loaded A3 2.0T DSG, Audi will do VERY VERY well with this car. 
How did the Grey stiching look on the seats, and was that the only place in was?
I guess we will find more out as the months pass by on the Sline.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (NSalvatore)*

I am hoping loaded it doesnt go much over $30k, maybe 32 with every option would be good.
I thought the stitching looked great on the black seats and hope it comes with the sport seats like that.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

Speaking of Sportseats....You mentioned none of these cars had the sport package?

Was wondering about the sport seats. I am not expecting Recaros like the S4 but I would hope for something more then what the A4 has....maybe TT style? 

Also, anything on the brakes? I head something outragous like the fronts are 312mm? And whats up with the new "bracket" around the calapers on the B7 A/S4 and I assume its on the A3 also...


_Modified by NSalvatore at 3:05 PM 3-5-2005_


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (NSalvatore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NSalvatore* »_Speaking of Sportseats....You mentioned none of these cars had the sport package?

Was wondering about the sport seats. I am not expecting Recaros like the S4 but I would hope for something more then what the A4 has....maybe TT style? 

Also, anything on the brakes? I head something outragous like the fronts are 312mm? And whats up with the new "bracket" around the calapers on the B7 A/S4 and I assume its on the A3 also...

_Modified by NSalvatore at 3:05 PM 3-5-2005_

I have no clue what the sport seats will be like, probably something like the ones in the A4 cab with the adjustable lateral support and heavier (not much) side and thigh bolsters.
Front brakes on the A3 are 12.3" from the TT and 20th AE GTI. the new brakes on the A4 are 12.6" up front and 11.3" in the rear up from 11.3" front and 9.6" rear they haul the car in muuuuch better.
oh oh oh oh oh... the Intercooler on the A3 2.0T is not the same style as the A4 2.0T which has 2 side mounts. On the A3 it is mounted in front of the radiator right in back of the front grill for maximum air intake and flow. It also may make it easier to do a front mount.
Turbo housing is part of the exhaust manifold so doing a bigger turbo wont be cheap. 
And the steering is electromechanical, no more pumps, hoses or fluids to add weight and leak/break. Much better..


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Sounds great man. Hopefully alot of question are being answered here....

Will wait patiently for the pics


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (NSalvatore)*

i could upload the pics now but with this Olympus camera the thing to read the memory cards is not USB and the computer here at my desk doesnt have the port to plug it into, but my laptop at home does.
Look for them tonight, and i hope they came out good. sub-par camera in rainy weather.


----------



## D2A2M2 (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

Will Bluetooth be a dealer installed option on cars built before week 22? I ordered my A3 in February and was told blue tooth should be standard.........


----------



## DKBoyd (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: (D2A2M2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D2A2M2* »_Will Bluetooth be a dealer installed option on cars built before week 22? I ordered my A3 in February and was told blue tooth should be standard.........

My assumption is that would be a point of negotiation between you and your dealer. If Bluetooth is a deal-breaker for you, it probably won't be hard for the dealer to sell the car you ordered and transfer your order to a car built in/after wk 22. If their lawyers are any good at all, the order document contains some language about the dealer's lack of control of the manufacturing process, and since Bluetooth wasn't an item on the order list, you may not be able to hold them to it on that point but especially if you have some of the nicer "sold order only" options they'll be able to sell the car easily and should be cooperative.
DKB


----------



## passaturge (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (VR6 NRG)*

I don't know if this question has been asked here yet (I'm too lazy to read through every post....
I went to the KC Auto show last night, and had a chance to examine the A3. Was very impressed. But in the course of my interior inspection, I was unable to find a 12V power source in either the front or back seat. Does the new A3 not come with an 12V power points, or is it just hidden somewhere?


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (passaturge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passaturge* »_
I went to the KC Auto show last night, and had a chance to examine the A3. Was very impressed. But in the course of my interior inspection, I was unable to find a 12V power source in either the front or back seat. Does the new A3 not come with an 12V power points, or is it just hidden somewhere?

You may have seen a pre-production or Euro-spec car. The car has at least 2 if not 3 total 12v outlets, one in the trunk and i think 2 in the front.


----------



## mog555 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (VR6 NRG)*

This is just kinda a general car purchase question. I was wondering if one has the cash to pay for the car outright, are they better off letting the dealer know, or financing then paying off the debt immediately. I would be using my 01 GTi in the deal also. I was just at the Milwaukee auto show, my second time seeing the A3 up close, soo hot.


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

I saw the silver A3 2.0T at the Detroit auto show. Normally I don't bother talking to the reps at the show because they usually only know the basic details that any enthusiast would already have. However, the guy I spoke to seemed pretty knowledgeable, and he was dressed differently compared to the other reps (perhaps he was a real Audi guy). Anyway, I was told that all A3s in the US were being marketed as "a four door TT". 
All A3s in the US will have those Sport seats. Which, by the way, look awesome. They're a lot like (maybe the same) the sport seats available in the EU B7 A4 and A6. I seem to remember that these sport seats were only available in black; but I can't imagine that will be the only interior color available. However, if you play with the configurator on the Audi UK site (or look at the model guide I picked up at the Audi Forum Paris), you'll notice that the sport seats available on the Sport model are only available in black. The other sports seats (which do not have contrasting stitching and have been seen in red and grey) are only available on TDI models (non sport). From what I understand (from the Audi guy and my French brochure), the "sport" models will have more aluminum trim than the "premium" models. Wood trim will only be available on the "premium" trim. But the seats will be the same.
The stitching on these seats is one of the first details that really stood out. I looks spectacular... I don't know why other Audi's don't have the same design. The silver car at the auto show was locked, but from what I could see, everything looks amazing.
I was initially planning on a B7 A4, until I saw this car. Also, the standard sport wheels on this car are 17", not 16"... I haven't seen these 16" wheels that people keep talking about. I don't like the standard wheels in pictures, but up close they look so good on this car.
The Open Sky roof also looks really distinctive. It really makes the A3 stand out. The entire roof is all glass (only the front sun roof opens, however).
I inquired about pricing and the Audi guy told me that pricing was obviously not finalized, but he was pretty sure that a fully loaded 2.0T (with every possible option) would be right around $30,000.
IMO, add quattro and forced DSG and the price will be around $35,000.
I know a lot of people are thinking the prices will be much higher, but I imagine Audi of America will keep prices lower by having a very restricted set of configurations. Special ordering will bring the prices way up IMO. FYI, Lava Grey is special order only.
I can't wait to get this car (3.2 DSG quattro, loaded).
These are pictures of the A3 that I saw at NAIAS. I'm sorry there aren't any pics of the interior, you'll just have to trust me and others who have seen them... the interior looks amazingly great (typical Audi).
_(all pictures were taken by *bmt_toronto*)_


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (agarc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agarc* »_ FYI, Lava Grey is special order only.

Sorry that is incorrect. Lava Grey is one of the 5 standard colors on the A3 along with Light Silver, Ocean Blue, Brilliant Red, and Brilliant Black. 
Sold order only colors are Artic White, Moro Blue, Dakar Beige, Venetian Violet, and Morano Green with Morano Green and Venetian Violet being additonal cost colors.
That is all straight from the Order Guide and the training book i have.
and NO All of the US A3s will not have sport seats. The Sports package cars will have them, the Premium package cars will not, again from the order guide's text. Sport seats specifically says "(Cannot be ordered with N7a or PPD).
N7A being the code for Cloth, and PPD being the code for Premium pckg.

_Modified by VR6 NRG at 11:06 AM 3/7/2005_


_Modified by VR6 NRG at 11:19 AM 3/7/2005_


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

My apologies, this is updated information. Or maybe I was confused with Canada's options. My bad.
The seats being different does make sense to me. Thanks again for letting me know.








Also, I wanted to correct myself about the sport seats... They're not the same seats as the A4/A6 sport seats... Those seats have bolsters that are round, where as the sport seats in the A3 look unique with sharper angles.
Is there still no information about pricing yet?

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_Sorry that is incorrect. Lava Grey is one of the 5 standard colors on the A3 along with Light Silver, Ocean Blue, Brilliant Red, and Brilliant Black. 
Sold order only colors are Artic White, Moro Blue, Dakar Beige, Venetian Violet, and Morano Green with Morano Green and Venetian Violet being additonal cost colors.
That is all straight from the Order Guide and the training book i have.
and NO All of the US A3s will not have sport seats. The Sports package cars will have them, the Premium package cars will not, again from the order guide's text. Sport seats specifically says "(Cannot be ordered with N7a or PPD).
N7A being the code for Cloth, and PPD being the code for Premium pckg.


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (passaturge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passaturge* »_But in the course of my interior inspection, I was unable to find a 12V power source in either the front or back seat. Does the new A3 not come with an 12V power points, or is it just hidden somewhere?

Took me some searching to find 'em. Both front 12V power points are somewhat hidden in the console between the front seats--lift up the arm rest, and there they are.
A curious deviation from the MkV Jetta, which has one in the "area formerly known as an ash tray" and a second one in the area of the console between the seats.
Mike


----------



## GTX141 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (agarc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agarc* »_
I was initially planning on a B7 A4, until I saw this car. Also, the standard sport wheels on this car are 17", not 16"... I haven't seen these 16" wheels that people keep talking about. I don't like the standard wheels in pictures, but up close they look so good on this car.
]

There will be no 16" wheels on US A3s. All US spec A3s will have 17" wheels. The base car has great looking 5-spokes. Sport and Premium models have those hideous spider-web wheels.


----------



## AudiRep (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: (GTX141)*

Hey Brian:
Have to correct you on one thing: you're not the only salesperson/enthusiast on the forum. But hey, you have a hella lot senority over me, so I'll stay outta your way. 
I'm going to drive the A3 in Florida Wed-Thurs. Can't wait - like you, I have a strong VW/GTi background. 
But, looks like these guys might kill you with the details...so I was going to say that if anyone had some specifics they'd like me to look at, post them now and I'd be happy to bring a list with me. And a micrometer. But keep talking to Brian if you want order one & let him send the overflow my way


----------



## D2A2M2 (Mar 11, 2003)

*Tire Pressure Monitor?*

Is Tire Pressure Monitoring standard on all A3's?


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (D2A2M2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D2A2M2* »_Is Tire Pressure Monitoring standard on all A3's?

No it is not, its not an option either
we are starting to hear VERY PRELIMINARY numbers about the A3. 6speed manual starting AROUND $24,900 and the DSG starting about $25,900
hopefully with full options the price will stay between $30 and 32k, hoping.
I am still lookin at Sports pckg, NAV, Xenons, Bose, Xm, Convenience on mine, but if the price gets up there i may scrap my idea of the one-off color unless you guys make me decide otherwise.


----------



## VWnewbie (May 8, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (VR6 NRG)*

Can anyone substantiate the "all A3's will have 17" wheels" claim? If so this is exciting news. Audi has always shorchanged the base model owners. If it's true that the base one is getting the 5 spokes I may actually have to forego the Sports Package just to avoid those multispoked things.


----------



## GTX141 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (VWnewbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWnewbie* »_Can anyone substantiate the "all A3's will have 17" wheels" claim? If so this is exciting news. Audi has always shorchanged the base model owners. If it's true that the base one is getting the 5 spokes I may actually have to forego the Sports Package just to avoid those multispoked things.

I can confirm this. I have seen all three models (plus some 3 doors







), and all US spec A3s have 17" wheels. Why the Sports have those gaudy 16-spokes is beyond me though


----------



## GTX141 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (GTX141)*

I was wondering if anyone here knows that the DV on the 2.0 T is electronic, and *bolted to the turbo*? Personally, I have to really wonder how strong these valves are, and if they are going to make modding more difficult. 
Just a thought………..


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Brian..sounds good on the pricing, especially for the DSG! Keep us up to the minute


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (GTX141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTX141* »_I was wondering if anyone here knows that the DV on the 2.0 T is electronic, and *bolted to the turbo*? Personally, I have to really wonder how strong these valves are, and if they are going to make modding more difficult. 
Just a thought………..


I do no know where the DV or how it is operated on this engine but i think i knew more about the motor than the 3 people that trained us. The intercooler sits in front of the radiator getting much better air flow than on the VW 1.8T and TT 180hp cars.
The turbo housing is also directly a part of the exhuast manifold making doing a turbo upgrade also a part of an exhaust manifold upgrade as well.


----------



## crazy88 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (GTX141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTX141* »_I can confirm this. I have seen all three models (plus some 3 doors







), and all US spec A3s have 17" wheels. Why the Sports have those gaudy 16-spokes is beyond me though










yeah, the 16-spoke wheel is a little much... are the 5-spokes the same as the a4?


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (crazy88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazy88* »_yeah, the 16-spoke wheel is a little much... are the 5-spokes the same as the a4?


The 5 spokes are not the same as the A4. I dont know where i can find a pic of them to post, but they are a "ninja star" looking 5 spoke that tapers out on each side of the spoke in a curved manner on the outside of the wheel







if that makes any sense what-so-ever


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (VR6 NRG)*

Someone took a couple pics of the A3 with 5-spokes at the KC Auto Show this past weekend:
















Mike


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (mec_vw)*

those are NOT the 5 spokes that will be on the A3 as we mentioned, they are the A4 wheels. 
these are the 5-spokes that will be available.


----------



## VWnewbie (May 8, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_those are NOT the 5 spokes that will be on the A3 as we mentioned, they are the A4 wheels. 
these are the 5-spokes that will be available.









I LOVE these wheels. If I bought the premium or sports package how good are Audi dealers at allowing swaps? Does anyone think non sports package owners would want to swap?


----------



## crazy88 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (VR6 NRG)*

they're not too bad...


----------



## 006 (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (VWnewbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWnewbie* »_
I LOVE these wheels. If I bought the premium or sports package how good are Audi dealers at allowing swaps? Does anyone think non sports package owners would want to swap?









I actually prefer the 16-spoke Sport Trim wheels to the standard 5-spoke A3 wheel. Glad I ordered mine as a Sport model. But if I hate 'em on sight, yeah, I'll swap 'em with you.








VR6 - Another question for you: will the Cold Weather package have rear heated seats like the B7 A4? Thx for all your work in the forum.


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_those are NOT the 5 spokes that will be on the A3 as we mentioned, they are the A4 wheels. 
these are the 5-spokes that will be available.









Thank you for the correction! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The "actual" wheels are definitely more striking.
Mike


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *006* »_VR6 - Another question for you: will the Cold Weather package have rear heated seats like the B7 A4? Thx for all your work in the forum.









Cold weather package includes: Heated Front seats, ski sack, heated windshield washer nozels, heated exterior mirrors. 
no rear seats.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (VR6 NRG)*

I looked through the 1st page of this thread and not the other 3 pages so please pardon if this has already been asked. Are we going to get here in the U.S. the 2 door hatch quattro version? I saw a red one online somewhere and it looked AMAZING, just wondering if we would ever see those as I'd love one, in red


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey QK,
No we are not going to be getting the 3 door here. Idea is , AoA thinks that releasing a 3 door with canibalize the Golf/GTI/R32 sales. So they will leave that "area" to the VW. 
Good idea, fair, smart? Not sure. We are only minions in AoA's grasp.
So, Hamburg NY eh? I went to Wellsville High, graduated in '99. Ah yes, I remember the many times kicking Hamburgs a$$ in Sectionals


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (VR6 NRG)*

Random question for ya: will AoA let me special order mine with rear seat heaters? Does Audi of America do Audi Exclusive? If I really want those red leather seats, could I get them?
Also, in the silver pictures of the A3 from NAIAS... What's up with those wheels? Will those be on the NA-spec A3? I actually love those wheels... I'm not so crazy about the 5-spokes...


----------



## mdw7 (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (VR6 NRG)*

Will the roof rails be available in the US? Can they be installed with the skyview?


----------



## dominoSnow (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (mdw7)*

I was wondering the same about the roof rails/mounting a ski rack, etc.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (dominoSnow)*

Good call...I 3rd the roof rails question. 
I thought I saw in Europe you can opt for blacked out or polished. 
As far as the Skyview, not sure if they are there with the Sky View.


----------



## 006 (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (mdw7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdw7* »_Will the roof rails be available in the US? Can they be installed with the skyview?

I'm not 100% positive, but I would say no for both questions. There's absolutely no mention of the roof rails in the order guide, and they're not something you can just bolt onto the roof as an after market accessory. Holes would have to be drilled into the frame at the factory before the body is painted, etc.
And the Open Sky system with a bike rack would be almost unbearable wind-noise wise if you had both partitions open while driving, even if it was available. I never use my sunroof while my bike rack is on my TDI Wagon - just too much wind noise, not to mention mud & stuff falling into the car. Two sunroofs would be twice as bad.
A regular rack Thule rack system (like the OEM ones for MKIV 4-door Sedans & Golfs) would probably work on the A3 if the mounts were set up the same. This would solve the no-rails problem.


----------



## dominoSnow (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (006)*

wasn't the "ski sock" one of the inclusions on one or both packages? This would say that they have thought about the problem, however, I hate putting my skis inside the car


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (006)*

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't the Open Sky system only allow for the front sunroof to be opened?

_Quote, originally posted by *006* »_...
And the Open Sky system with a bike rack would be almost unbearable wind-noise wise if you had both partitions open while driving, even if it was available. I never use my sunroof while my bike rack is on my TDI Wagon - just too much wind noise, not to mention mud & stuff falling into the car. Two sunroofs would be twice as bad.
...


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (agarc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agarc* »_Please correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't the Open Sky system only allow for the front sunroof to be opened?


You are correct...only the front part opens...like a reg sunroof...the back piece is solid glass without any opening mechanism


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

Regarding the rails...I just looked at some high res pics...and with the open sky...there are rail slots on both sides of the vehicle...
dunno if this works, but here:
http://www.imagestation.com/pi...g.jpg
if this above does not work, check this pic out...looks like rails:








higher res: http://www.audi.com/reports/ga...1.jpg

_Modified by Ollie18 at 7:03 PM 3-10-2005_


_Modified by Ollie18 at 7:05 PM 3-10-2005_


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

Also - I forgot to bring my camera along today, but I will snap some tomorrow...


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: (Ollie18)*

well - roof rails with open sky is a no-go....just fyi


----------



## 006 (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (Ollie18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ollie18* »_
You are correct...only the front part opens...like a reg sunroof...the back piece is solid glass without any opening mechanism

Interesting, I didn't know that. Now I'm REALLY glad I didn't order it on mine. I mean, if the back partition doesn't open, why didn't Audi just put a regular sunroof on the car??? The logic of Open Sky just baffles me!







Do they think rear seat passengers are gonna want sunlight THAT badly?


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (006)*

I guess it's all about being different and having more light in the car. The cover for the rear open sky is not even solid. It's just mesh. 
Also, I got the A3 brochure...and the only 5 spoke listed is the one from the A4...as shown on the red one above...
These ones










_Modified by Ollie18 at 9:05 PM 3-11-2005_


----------



## dominoSnow (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (Ollie18)*

_The A3's optional roof rack includes two rails that remain flush with the body for improved aerodynamics and wind noise. Audi accessory cross bars tailored to carrying various outdoor equipment bolt to these rails. Even without the rails, threaded mounting holes at the top of each door opening permit attachment of other Audi rooftop carriers._
The above was copied from one of the article links from audiusa.com's a3 section. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (dominoSnow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dominoSnow* »__The A3's optional roof rack includes two rails that remain flush with the body for improved aerodynamics and wind noise. Audi accessory cross bars tailored to carrying various outdoor equipment bolt to these rails. Even without the rails, threaded mounting holes at the top of each door opening permit attachment of other Audi rooftop carriers._
The above was copied from one of the article links from audiusa.com's a3 section. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yes - but the question at hand was about roof rails and open sky...on the regular A3 the roof rails are available...but not with the open sky option.....(at least that is what I got out of it...)


_Modified by Ollie18 at 9:42 AM 3-12-2005_


----------



## AudiRep (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *006* »_
Interesting, I didn't know that. Now I'm REALLY glad I didn't order it on mine. I mean, if the back partition doesn't open, why didn't Audi just put a regular sunroof on the car??? The logic of Open Sky just baffles me!







Do they think rear seat passengers are gonna want sunlight THAT badly?









It has a little to do with the rest of the market...I believe the Merc Panorama roof is the same way and I know that the new Rover LR3 has what looks like 2 distinct sunroofs from the inside but is one big glass panel with only the front opening. Doesn't seem to be enough room for motors and moving the glass out of the way...


----------



## handyandyman (Feb 23, 2005)

hey, i can tell you all; open sky and the roof rails does excist!! i'm shure about that, cause.. my car did arrive at the dealer a few days ago with bot of them..
handyandyman - belgium


----------



## Blownaway (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: (handyandyman)*

There will be cars on dealrship lots second week of April.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (Blownaway)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blownaway* »_There will be cars on dealrship lots second week of April.

Where are you getting this information from? I have 2 sold order cars that arent showing up until the week of May 9th. Everything Audi has said about the launch of the car is targeting it for May.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

so let me get this straight...
the A3 will not have quattro? 
and
Will there be a coupe available or just the sportback?
'


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re:*

Bit of a neeperish question that nobody may have the answer to...
The MkV Golf & Jetta have the capability to fold the front passenger seatback all the way forward/flat, to accommodate transportation of really long items. The red A3 pictured above did not have this capability when I inspected it (versus the MkV Jetta 20 feet away that did).
Will this feature be absent altogether on the A3, or is this a trim level/additional option thing?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Re: (mec_vw)*

the front passenger seat on the A3 doesnt fold forward. With the hatch and folding rear seats you will be able to fit a lot into the car anyway.


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: (herbehop)*

As far as we know, the A3 will only come to North America in the form of the Sportback; though it will be simply called the "A3".
Initially the A3 2.0T will be unavailable with quattro, and as far as I know, there aren't any plans to bring quattro to the 2.0T A3. quattro will only be available on the 3.2 A3 (with DSG, no manual tranny option) - which won't be brought here until later (next spring, I think).

_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_so let me get this straight...
the A3 will not have quattro? 
and
Will there be a coupe available or just the sportback?
'


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (agarc)*

thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DKBoyd (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_those are NOT the 5 spokes that will be on the A3 as we mentioned, they are the A4 wheels. 
these are the 5-spokes that will be available.









It looks from photos at the port in another thread that we're getting the A4-style 5spokes...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1885508
DKB


----------



## vwgilly (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (DKBoyd)*

Anyone know which rims these are?
Look very BBS-ish.








This was the only variant I saw of the A3's in the pics I snapped.
All of the others were this wheel:


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (vwgilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgilly* »_Anyone know which rims these are?
Look very BBS-ish.








This was the only variant I saw of the A3's in the pics I snapped.

they are the 16 spoke 17" wheel available on the Premium package and the bi-color version of it comes on the Sports package. We have 2 A6s on the lot now with them, not a great design, look for a lot of them for sale soon after cars get bought.


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (VR6 NRG)*

I know it's opinion vs. opinion, but I actually love those 17" 16spoke wheels... They're so much better looking in person. Before I saw the car in person, I had mixed feelings about them...Photos just don't do them justice!









_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_they are the 16 spoke 17" wheel available on the Premium package and the bi-color version of it comes on the Sports package. We have 2 A6s on the lot now with them, not a great design, look for a lot of them for sale soon after cars get bought.


----------



## JudgeCardozo (Oct 20, 2004)

any thoughts on which rims the 3.2/dsg/Q will have? 
I hope Audi tries to distinguish it from the 2.0Sport by giving it something more substantial than those 16spokers


----------



## stash64 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (agarc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agarc* »_I know it's opinion vs. opinion, but I actually love those 17" 16spoke wheels... They're so much better looking in person. Before I saw the car in person, I had mixed feelings about them...Photos just don't do them justice!










I don't like them. Just keeping thinking of what a "pain in the a**" they will be to clean. The 5 double spoke wheels on the new A4's would be nice.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (stash64)*

*I HAVE RECEIVED THE OFFICIAL USA A3 BROCHURES.* Your local dealers should all be receiving them too. Very nice and inspirational literature i must say. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Audi


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (VR6 NRG)*

Anyone know the weight difference between the 2.0T FWD and 3.2 Quattro? F/R bias? Thanks.
As far as suspension goes, both 2.0T and 3.2 will have the same suspension, right? The same as R32 and TT, in fact?


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (genxguy)*

We still haven't gotten an answer as to Audi Exclusive options such as alternative leather colors, paint options, etc.
Can I get Red leather?


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (ACD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACD* »_We still haven't gotten an answer as to Audi Exclusive options such as alternative leather colors, paint options, etc.
Can I get Red leather?

Im starting to see here that no one is paying attention to anything anyone else has said here, either me or others.
Red has never been an option in the A3 and the Audi Exclusive options have never been offered in the United States on any model, they are strictly European.
Please follow the flow.


----------



## Admiral A55jack (Feb 23, 2004)

*I WANT THE 3 DOOR!!!*

I want the 3 door A3. Is it coming to the US? When... ill be so pissed if it doesnt. so pissed!!


----------



## schwamy13 (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: I WANT THE 3 DOOR!!! (Admiral A55jack)*

what will be the MSRP for a A3 Quattro with no options in black?


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: I WANT THE 3 DOOR!!! (schwamy13)*

totally OT but had to comment..
these pages always have context sensitive ads placed by google
the page of this thread (http://forums.fourtitude.com/z...68793) just had these ads:
Audi A4 Avant Audi A4 Avant for Sale. aff Check out the deals now! Die DaimlerChrysler BankOb Portrait, Zinsen, aktuelle News oder Preisvergleich - wir haben es! Goooooogle-Anzeigen 
and when you hovered over each of them, the status bar at the bottom said "gehe zu http://www.ebay.com" and "gehe zu http://www.banking-test.de"
kinda funny that google placed german ads here....









and back OnT: sorry dude, no 3-door in the US.....


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: I WANT THE 3 DOOR!!! (Admiral A55jack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Admiral A55jack* »_I want the 3 door A3. Is it coming to the US? When... ill be so pissed if it doesnt. so pissed!!

Are you really asking this?







Please read the full topic. It has been known we ARE NOT getting the A3 3-door.

and for the post after that. We dont know A3 2.0T MSRPs yet, let alone the 3.2 quattro that wont be out until 2006.


----------



## Admiral A55jack (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: I WANT THE 3 DOOR!!! (VR6 NRG)*

I refuse to accept the fact that the 3 door isnt coming here. It is just a ploy to get dudes who want the 3 door to settle for the 5 door, then in a couple years they will release the 3 door. and dudes who bought the 5 door will trade up. spending more money... so im just going to wait till the 3 door comes here.... nice try though.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## stash64 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: I WANT THE 3 DOOR!!! (Admiral A55jack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Admiral A55jack* »_I refuse to accept the fact that the 3 door isnt coming here. It is just a ploy to get dudes who want the 3 door to settle for the 5 door, then in a couple years they will release the 3 door. and dudes who bought the 5 door will trade up. spending more money... so im just going to wait till the 3 door comes here.... nice try though.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Dude. Doubt it. Audi and VW are the same company. VW GTI is 3-door, based on the same platform. Audi attracts older, more up-scale buyers, who prefer more doors. Check out the poll that was done here. Even though this is an enthusiast's website where you would expect a preference for fewer doors, the 5-door was easily the favorite.
If Audi does introduce a 3-door A3, I think it would be only after several years and only if both the GTI and A3 are a sales success.


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_
Im starting to see here that no one is paying attention to anything anyone else has said here, either me or others.
Red has never been an option in the A3 and the Audi Exclusive options have never been offered in the United States on any model, they are strictly European.
Please follow the flow.

Well oh guru, red leather certainly is and has been an option on the A3. Not here of course, we haven't gotten the car yet. The issue has not been addressed by anyone. Basically I take it that you don't know the answer. You have been however trumpeting the fact that you are going to put in a special order paint for the car. Well, that sounds like Audi Exclusive to me.
So, still waiting on an answer.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (ACD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACD* »_
Well oh guru, red leather certainly is and has been an option on the A3. Not here of course, we haven't gotten the car yet. The issue has not been addressed by anyone. Basically I take it that you don't know the answer. You have been however trumpeting the fact that you are going to put in a special order paint for the car. Well, that sounds like Audi Exclusive to me.
So, still waiting on an answer.

I do know the answer.... Red leather is not available. And me ordering a special paint is not part of the Audi Exclusive line/option. Its just simply substituting an A3 color for an A6 color. The Audi Exclusive colors are quattro GmBh colors where you can choose individual shades of say Brilliant red (if you want it lighter or darker). I do know what i am typing on here.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (VR6 NRG)*

Its not avail. Kinda sucks...was interested in it also. But yep...no red leather. 
Brian, what about the Baseball leather in the TT? Since that is something Audi does use.?


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (NSalvatore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NSalvatore* »_Its not avail. Kinda sucks...was interested in it also. But yep...no red leather. 
Brian, what about the Baseball leather in the TT? Since that is something Audi does use.?

That would be cool but Audi only offers the Optic Leather (baseball) on TT Roadsters, not coupes. So it would be pointless in the A3, but could be cool.
I actually prefer the black baseball option to the orange one.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (VR6 NRG)*

Bah! That was one option I was thinking about. Oh well. You mean all this time with Audi pushing us on the OPEN SKY AND HOW AMAZING IT IS...I cant spin it to them that its a roadster and thus given me the leather


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (VR6 NRG)*

Let's hash this out a bit more. Here's a proof that red leather is available on the A3 in europe:
















Now...why can't I substitute the black leather for the red leather (that's clearly available)?


_Modified by ACD at 8:12 PM 3/20/2005_


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (NSalvatore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NSalvatore* »_Its not avail. Kinda sucks...was interested in it also. But yep...no red leather. 
Brian, what about the Baseball leather in the TT? Since that is something Audi does use.?

Where's the logic in this???















AUDI OFFERS RED LEATHER.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (ACD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACD* »_Let's hash this out a bit more. Here's a proof that red leather is available on the A3 in europe:

I'm coming into this conversation kinda late, but it should be well settled that lots of stuff is available in europe that is not available in the US.... I dunno, B5 RS4, RS6 Avant, diesel engines.....


----------



## Convallo (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (silver30v)*

Planning on selling the 337/GTI mid summer, and replacing it w/ sportback. Few questions.
1. Back seat leg room? Any specs on this?
2. When or is the quattro 2.0T coming (read alot, found nothing on this?)

Thanks, TC


----------



## Tommunist (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (Convallo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Convallo* »_Planning on selling the 337/GTI mid summer, and replacing it w/ sportback. Few questions.
1. Back seat leg room? Any specs on this?
2. When or is the quattro 2.0T coming (read alot, found nothing on this?)

Thanks, TC

2. I heard the 2.0T with quattro isn't making it to the states.


----------



## Admiral A55jack (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (Tommunist)*

this is all pretty Greg LuGAYness, it seems everyone likes the a3, but none of the options we like are coming to te states. no red leather, no 2.0T, no 3 door, etc. and you know its just not a select few that are wanting these things... ch'mon Audi! sell us what we want to buy! I will not be buyng a 5 door a3.. ill be the first one to pay audi when the 3 door arives. i dont like the new gti, ooks too much like a focus or a honda si.. wea styling.. and oh my gosh.. what did they do to the jetta!?!


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (Convallo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Convallo* »_Planning on selling the 337/GTI mid summer, and replacing it w/ sportback. Few questions.
1. Back seat leg room? Any specs on this?
2. When or is the quattro 2.0T coming (read alot, found nothing on this?)

Thanks, TC

For back seat leg room. Go sit in a new A4 and them imagine another 1-2" in the A3. With being 12" shorter than the A4, i dont know how the A3 manages more rear leg room but it does.
It is considerably larger than the MKIV Golf and Jetta rear seat.
no 2.0T quattro for the US


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (ACD)*

YES THEY DO. BUT NOT IN THE USA. 
If I use your logic, I can ship my self over an RS4 Avant. And a whole slew of diffrent engine options for the A3 also. And I could have asked for my A4 B6 with ECODES from the factory. 
Just becuase its available doesnt mean we can get it. Why dont people get this. I dont like it anymore then the next guy either! 
I wanted Red, but its on no US cars IIRC, or Baseball leather...only on the TT's. Now I am trying for Amaretto Leather from the A8. I would HOPE I can get that...as it is a US car, with US leather...I would hope it would be a one off option just like asking for an A8 Paint color that I can do.


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (silver30v)*









You and silver30v would be idiotic to compare bringing over a completely different model iteration of car with non-us spec safety problems, euro-spec engines, emisions etc. and simply special ordering a color leather or paint (neither of which is regulated by the U.S. Government.)
Give me a break.


_Modified by ACD at 1:28 PM 3/21/2005_


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (NSalvatore)*

Furthermore NSalvatore, it would be more expectant that Audi should use leather exclusive to the A8 in your A3 than leather already cut and formed to the A3 seats. The whole topic at hand has nothing to do with whether the leather is applied to a U.S. bound car but rather if as customers special ordering an A3 we can have the ability to choose any leather used by Audi for whatever additional cost.
Let me know if you can get the Amaretto and if not the Red (if we ever get an answer) I'll special order that because it's a beautiful color.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (ACD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACD* »_







You and silver30v would be idiotic to compare bringing over a completely different model iteration of car with non-us spec safety problems, euro-spec engines, emisions etc. and simply special ordering a color leather or paint (neither of which is regulated by the U.S. Government.)


you can try to logic your way into a situation, but either Audi offers an option in the US or they don't... it's pretty simple....
if you want to prove us wrong, the go out and get the car with the options you believe are available in the US

page 6 (?) pwnage!!!!


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_For back seat leg room. Go sit in a new A4 and them imagine another 1-2" in the A3. With being 12" shorter than the A4, i dont know how the A3 manages more rear leg room but it does.It is considerably larger than the MKIV Golf and Jetta rear seat.
no 2.0T quattro for the US

seriously, the A3 has more rear seat room than the B7 A4????
that's hard to believe, but if you tell me, I believe it. and it's welcome news... I'd guess then on that basis that the A3 has "way" more rear seat room than my B5 A4....
well, that settles it... if I can get a 6-speed quattro A3 I'll probably get one in 12-18 months when my ole B5 gets up to ~130-150k miles.....
now if I can


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (silver30v)*

I have not sat in the back of the A3, but the factory specs do show the backseat to have more room then the A4.


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Rear Seat room...*

I am only 6'7" tall and have been in the back seat of the new A3...
The backseat room is bigger than A4! While its not an A8L, its closer to my 2002 A6 than an A4.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This car is going to kick large ass








RB


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (silver30v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver30v* »_
if you want to prove us wrong, the go out and get the car with the options you believe are available in the US


Why do you think I and others have been asking what we can special order on the car? It should stand that if you can special order paint, you can special order upholstery as well.
I guess I'll just ask Audi directly.


----------



## DKBoyd (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_
For back seat leg room. Go sit in a new A4 and them imagine another 1-2" in the A3. With being 12" shorter than the A4, i dont know how the A3 manages more rear leg room but it does.
It is considerably larger than the MKIV Golf and Jetta rear seat.


Well, the wheelbase isn't 12" shorter, just the length overall... chopping off that silly trunk saves lots of parking-space room.







It's one of the reasons europeans prefer hatchbacks.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (ACD)*

guys, im exchanging some emails here about what can be had with a "special order" option.
more info will come.
I asked directly about red leather. Forget about baseball and Amaretto. If its not offered on the European A3 dont even think about it for a special order here.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (VR6 NRG)*

Brian- thanks for looking into it. As a general question....is ther reason Baseball etc leather cant go on a A3, becuase Audi will ONLY put that on a TT? Or Ameretto? I ask becuase, what seperates that from say, Imola YEllow that I can order that ONLY comes on an S4. 
I am just trying to understand the logic here. It seems one would be a special order just like the paint....I am not asking to get them to say yes...just a simple reason. Of course Baseball or amaretto isnt on the A3. Nor is Sprint Blue, or Papya Orange, but those can be ordered.


----------



## Tommunist (Feb 7, 2004)

*suspension? (VR6 NRG)*

fully independent rear suspension on the A3? Since the A3 seems like an mk5 gti in audi clothing I was hoping this was the case....


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (NSalvatore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NSalvatore* »_Brian- thanks for looking into it. As a general question....is ther reason Baseball etc leather cant go on a A3, becuase Audi will ONLY put that on a TT? Or Ameretto? I ask becuase, what seperates that from say, Imola YEllow that I can order that ONLY comes on an S4. 
I am just trying to understand the logic here. It seems one would be a special order just like the paint....I am not asking to get them to say yes...just a simple reason. Of course Baseball or amaretto isnt on the A3. Nor is Sprint Blue, or Papya Orange, but those can be ordered. 


Nick, the reason they cant do baseball leather on the A3 is because its a completely different seat on the TT. If their factory has a cutting pattern for that fabric and cuttin process for the TT seat, dont think it could be easily switched over to do 1 car for the A3 with baseball.
But if the A3 has red leather in Europe it would seem a more feasible option to pay more money to order one here with red because its the same physical seat and nothing in production would have to be changed.


----------



## DKBoyd (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (NSalvatore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NSalvatore* »_Brian- thanks for looking into it. As a general question....is ther reason Baseball etc leather cant go on a A3, becuase Audi will ONLY put that on a TT? Or Ameretto? I ask becuase, what seperates that from say, Imola YEllow that I can order that ONLY comes on an S4. 
I am just trying to understand the logic here. It seems one would be a special order just like the paint....I am not asking to get them to say yes...just a simple reason. Of course Baseball or amaretto isnt on the A3. Nor is Sprint Blue, or Papya Orange, but those can be ordered. 


With paint, it's just a question of making an exception in the production line and loading up a paint mixture that's not normally used on that production line into the regular robots that are already programmed to spray that body shape. It *IS* an efficiency-impacting change, but not a huge one so they just charge some fee that's as much as the market will bear (more or less) and don't really advertise the availability of the special option. 
With upholstery, the shape of the seats is generally unique from platform to platform, so the leather pieces pre-cut for a certain seat form and the different stitching that someone's trained to put on a certain seat form aren't as easily portable from car to car. 
Now, on a hand-built like a Lamborghini, if you want alligator hide or squirrel skin, it's just a question of paying for the extra materials (and in the case of squirrel skin, the stitching together of a few hundred of the little suckers...) It's not such a big deal to them because they're selling uniqueness and they're hand-building each one anyway. Oh, yeah... and they cost more than my house. 
DKB


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (DKBoyd)*

Very well put DKBoyd.


----------



## Tommunist (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (VR6 NRG)*

can i get squirellskin seats in an A3?


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (VR6 NRG)*

So what I am asking then is can I get TT seats in my A3


----------



## FamTree (Dec 28, 2004)

I tried a search, but no luck..........
Will the A3 be available in a TDI?
And, if so what would the approximate release date be?
Thanks, Pete


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (FamTree)*

Not in the states it will not be.


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_
Nick, the reason they cant do baseball leather on the A3 is because its a completely different seat on the TT. If their factory has a cutting pattern for that fabric and cuttin process for the TT seat, dont think it could be easily switched over to do 1 car for the A3 with baseball.
But if the A3 has red leather in Europe it would seem a more feasible option to pay more money to order one here with red because its the same physical seat and nothing in production would have to be changed.

You're finally on my wavelength. Thanks for looking into the red leather option. I'm hopeful!


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (NSalvatore)*

Sure, its called Ebay.

_Quote, originally posted by *NSalvatore* »_So what I am asking then is can I get TT seats in my A3


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (ACD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACD* »_
You're finally on my wavelength. Thanks for looking into the red leather option. I'm hopeful!

LOL. I am very much now considering dropping the thought of ordering the car in Canyon red and pirsuing (sp) the possibility of Lava Grey with Red leather or Artic White with Red Leather. i will let ya know as soon as i get confirmation.


----------



## audiA3vt (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (zerind)*

ok this one goes out to everybody who can help.
I got the A3 booklet from the dealer but the guy really has no idea what he is selling. Now I want to order the basic model a gray one with regular cloth interior the only extra that i want on the audi is the DSG trans. so can anyone tell me how much money am i looking at here and when would i be able to drive the car. By the way I am buying it no matter what thanks guys for your input. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (audiA3vt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiA3vt* »_ok this one goes out to everybody who can help.
I got the A3 booklet from the dealer but the guy really has no idea what he is selling. Now I want to order the basic model a gray one with regular cloth interior the only extra that i want on the audi is the DSG trans. so can anyone tell me how much money am i looking at here and when would i be able to drive the car. By the way I am buying it no matter what thanks guys for your input. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

IM Sent. I have the exact car coming in that you are looking for and could help you out a bunch , ask some of the others on here how i have helped them out.


----------



## audiA3vt (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (VR6 NRG)*

thank you very much however i have no IM i am at work could you give me more info on my email [email protected] and maybe even advise where to buy the car i am in vermont and we have only two audi places in the state and both suck big time???


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (audiA3vt)*

Bri-
Let us know how much the leather would be if its an option....
Hmmm...Artic White over Red.
Lava Grey over Red
Brilliant Black over Red!


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (audiA3vt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiA3vt* »_thank you very much however i have no IM i am at work could you give me more info on my email [email protected] and maybe even advise where to buy the car i am in vermont and we have only two audi places in the state and both suck big time???

email sent.


----------



## mondomon (Oct 21, 2004)

My question is in regards of the Fog Lights.
I understand that you must upgrade to Sport or Premium Pkg to get the fog lights, but will it be possible in the future to order the Fog Lights onto a base A3?
Are the bumpers of the A3 the same or substantially different from each model (base, sport, premium)?
TIA.


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_
Lava Grey with Red leather

Precisely!


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (ACD)*

Okay, so I'm not the only one who LOVES those red leather seats. This will be great to find out.
I'm a bit concerned though... I fear that the A3 Sportback being brought to the US will be from the A3 Sportback "Sport"/"Ambition" lines, which doesn't offer red leather seats (check out the Audi UK OR DE site configurators to get a good idea of what the EU/German market choices are). Does anybody have any idea of how the actual production lines are organized? Are they linked to the different tiers of trim lines (Standard/Attraction, SE/Ambient, Sport/Ambition, S-Line)?
I've always wondered why it was either difficult, or more often impossible, to order options from the EU market when the cars were all made in the same factory...
I hope we can order red leather... But I'm not holding my breath.
















These red leather seats aren't available on "Sport"/"Ambition" lines of the Sportback in Europe...

_Quote, originally posted by *ACD* »_Precisely!


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (agarc)*

Does anybody have more info regarding bluetooth, how do you set it up?


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (02GOLFGTI1.8T)*

Not really sure...I am sure it will be something in the manual and handled via the Nav+
All cars being built starting June 1 will have Bluetooth standard.


----------



## MrTopher (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (VR6 NRG)*

Whats the bolt pattern on the new A3? Is it 5x112 or 5x100, I've heard many different things... 
Sorry if this is a repost of an old question.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (MrTopher)*

It is 5x112. I know for alot of Vw'ers it sucks because they have wheels on ther car now that they want to tranistion on to the A3, but those are 5x100.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (NSalvatore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NSalvatore* »_It is 5x112. 

glad to hear... since I plan to keep my powder coated S4 Avus wheels (and my A6 2.7t wheels that the Avant wears)...when my A3 eventually comes... I assume the offset is similar? in the 35-45 range????????
give me manual and give me quattro or give me an A4......


----------



## wannaTouareg (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (agarc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agarc* »_Okay, so I'm not the only one who LOVES those red leather seats. This will be great to find out. [...] I've always wondered why it was either difficult, or more often impossible, to order options from the EU market when the cars were all made in the same factory [...] I hope we can order red leather... But I'm not holding my breath.










I read this the other day. Sport seats (Recaro's etc.) that are available in Europe may not be available in North America if they impede or restrict the deployment of side impact airbags.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (wannaTouareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wannaTouareg* »_
I read this the other day. Sport seats (Recaro's etc.) that are available in Europe may not be available in North America if they impede or restrict the deployment of side impact airbags.

that is correct, its a side airbag issue


----------



## 4DR Turbo (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (VR6 NRG)*

This is a fantastic post, good read http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I first saw the A3 at the Ottawa car show a few weeks ago, very impressed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im highly considering this as my next ride, Brian any chance you know what if any differences there will be among Canadian vs US models? thxs


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (wannaTouareg)*

However, the red sport seats from the A3 are identical to the black sport seats that we're getting (as far as the shape)...









_Quote, originally posted by *wannaTouareg* »_I read this the other day. Sport seats (Recaro's etc.) that are available in Europe may not be available in North America if they impede or restrict the deployment of side impact airbags.


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (agarc)*

Here is the response I got from Audi regarding special order leather:

_Quote »_Dear Anthony:
Here is the response that we received to your inquiry about the possibility of different colors for an A3:
As a general practice, we can offer colors that are available in Europe (but not the U.S.) for a special fee, but each request is decided individually.  Regarding interiors, it will partially depend on the materials:  for example, some colors are available only with a particular material, and if that material is not part of the vehicle we cannot offer it.  Also, colors that are offered only on other lines (models) are not made available.
Regarding your interior request, the red seat would be possible on a 3.2 (which will come in a year) because there we offer real leather. We can't do the amaretto of the A8, since it is not offered on the A3 anywhere in the world.
We hope that information will help you in making your decision.  Thank you again for writing.
Marjorie
AudiTalk

So this seems to back up my line of reasoning; namely that it makes sense that since the patterns for the leather have been cut and applied to the seats of euro A3 models, it should be easy to order them on one of our cars. The A8 leather would have to be cut, etc. Something not worth their while.
This sounds promising. The catch is why should it matter which model I order (2.0 v 3.2)? The seats are the same pattern right?


----------



## mdw7 (Mar 10, 2005)

Are they implying that the leather on the 2.0T will not be real leather???


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: (mdw7)*

We'll find out soon as I asked the same question in response to her letter. I found it odd.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (4DR Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4DR Turbo* »_This is a fantastic post, good read http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I first saw the A3 at the Ottawa car show a few weeks ago, very impressed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im highly considering this as my next ride, Brian any chance you know what if any differences there will be among Canadian vs US models? thxs

I'm not sure of any differences from the US model and Canada's. They didnt go over any of that in training. Sorry.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (mdw7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdw7* »_Are they implying that the leather on the 2.0T will not be real leather??? 

The only part of real leather in most of the cars is only the center sections of the seats. Thus on the window sticker it says "Leather Seating Surfaces" meaning where your ass and back are. The outsides and backs of the seat are a high-grade vinyl for better wear and tear resistance.


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: (ACD)*

The latest from Auditalk:

_Quote »_Anthony, the reason you supposed is exact:  the 2.0 is not offered with
leather upholstery.  You can opt for leather seating surfaces, but the red
is available only in full leather upholstery, in the 3.2.
We will be happy to pass your suggestions along to the appropriate persons;
the preferences of our customers is always of interest.


So the 2.0T has leather seating surfaces while the 3.2 will have a full leather option. I still don't get why, if I'm special ordering leather, it matters whether they apply it to the 2.0 or the 3.2, however there is the answer.


----------



## 4DR Turbo (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (ACD)*

some pics from Ottawa Can, show, my first real look at the A3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , looks like this color combo has been circulating around shows? Red ext blk leather int, open sky roof, DSG, 17's, no DVD/Audi NAV, sorry pics arent the best, 








































If i do end up purchasing an A3, living across the bridge from Ottawa on the Quebec side, i wont need a front plate, it would ruin the look imo with an ugly plate up there


----------



## PassatB5.5 (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (4DR Turbo)*

And my stupid question of the day is, is this car running on premium only?


----------



## touristintheUSA (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (PassatB5.5)*

I contacted audi with that question a while ago and this was their answer:
"The fuel requirement for the North American 2006 Audi A3 2.0 T is Unleaded Super, 95 RON (Unleaded Regular, 91 RON, is an alternative with slight reduction in performance)."


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (touristintheUSA)*

Correct, it CAN run on lower OCT gas....but with that Turbo in there...I would def but the best you got in there....


----------



## nacl99 (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (touristintheUSA)*

whos super is 95 oct? best I can find is usually 91 oct.


----------



## DKBoyd (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: (nacl99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nacl99* »_whos super is 95 oct? best I can find is usually 91 oct.

Usually the octane listed on the pump is (RON+MON)/2 and depending on how the manufacturer specifies in the manual they may use RON or they may use pump octane. 
Super around here is typically 93 calculated with the formula I listed above.
DKB


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (ACD)*

Very interesting... I don't recall the specs saying anything about "Leather Seating Surfaces" in the 2.0T. I wonder if full leather will be standard in the 3.2...
Now the bigger question: how much is this "special fee" for requesting red leather?







I definitely love that red leather... but if it's going to cost an arm and a leg, it will make the price of a loaded 3.2 A3 impractical.
Has anybody ordered from Audi Exclusive (I assume "Marjorie" was refering to Audi Excl.) in North America before? If so, what was your experience like (wait time/cost)?

*BTW, Thanks, ACD, for making the inquiry for us...*


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (agarc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agarc* »_Very interesting... I don't recall the specs saying anything about "Leather Seating Surfaces" in the 2.0T. I wonder if full leather will be standard in the 3.2...
Now the bigger question: how much is this "special fee" for requesting red leather?







I definitely love that red leather... but if it's going to cost an arm and a leg, it will make the price of a loaded 3.2 A3 impractical.
Has anybody ordered from Audi Exclusive (I assume "Marjorie" was refering to Audi Excl.) in North America before? If so, what was your experience like (wait time/cost)?

*BTW, Thanks, ACD, for making the inquiry for us...*

You're welcome. I think it's important to remember that this is just one woman's take. It does seem as though the leather in the 2.0T would be only surfaces and the red leather being a full leather. What I don't get, as I mentioned before is why I need to order a 3.2 before I can order the red leather. The cars' interiors are technically identical.
Then there is getting the salesman to actually properly fill out the order. I would probably buy the car from a Vortex salesman like Brian seeing they have a clue.
*Bottom line:* I would pay $1200 for the red leather. To defray the cost I would get the black paint.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (ACD)*

My guess......is 2K.


----------



## 4DR Turbo (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (NSalvatore)*

Not really a big fan of Red leather, but seeing this pic of a TT, looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif if and when the S3 comes out, wonder if these seats will be offered?


----------



## Passat123 (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (touristintheUSA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touristintheUSA* »_I contacted audi with that question a while ago and this was their answer:
"The fuel requirement for the North American 2006 Audi A3 2.0 T is Unleaded Super, 95 RON (Unleaded Regular, 91 RON, is an alternative with slight reduction in performance)."



Well that's it for me. With gas prices the way they are I'm not payng for premium. This is an A3 for petes sake, not a Bentley. Oh, but it's an Audi, therefore we must use premium fuel to feel like we're driving a premium car. Give me a freakin' break.


----------



## DKBoyd (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: (Passat123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passat123* »_
Well that's it for me. With gas prices the way they are I'm not payng for premium. This is an A3 for petes sake, not a Bentley. Oh, but it's an Audi, therefore we must use premium fuel to feel like we're driving a premium car. Give me a freakin' break.
















Umm... it's a turbocharged engine with a high base compression ratio, you'll be able to use more boost with higher octane gas without knock. 1.8T has needed Super all along. This shouldn't come as a surprise.
The better mileage on my 1.8T (vs. my previous 8V VR6) has more than offset the slightly higher price of Super (I burned mid-grade in the VR6.) If I wanted to buy 7-11 regular I'd drive a Hyundai.
DKB


----------



## 4DR Turbo (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (DKBoyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DKBoyd* »_
Umm... it's a turbocharged engine with a high base compression ratio, you'll be able to use more boost with higher octane gas without knock. 1.8T has needed Super all along. This shouldn't come as a surprise.
DKB

what he said


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (4DR Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4DR Turbo* »_Not really a big fan of Red leather, but seeing this pic of a TT, looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif if and when the S3 comes out, wonder if these seats will be offered?









minus the color those are stock TT seats. the red leather came in the special edition ALMS TT offered in 2003


----------



## 4DR Turbo (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (VR6 NRG)*

Read ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ,


----------



## 4DR Turbo (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Tire Pressure Monitor? (4DR Turbo)*

Another ? for ya Brian, just curious how many A3's will be on Audi lots without sky roof/w sky roof, i hope there will be a good mix of base models and loaded ones, if theres just loaded ones, they prob wont sell too many, then again maybe they will? if i end up buying one it will be without roof, but with DSG, and prob sport pak? vs base model, 6sp man, no roof, and 16's w cloth seats


----------



## VT Passat (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (VR6 NRG)*

Do you know what the passenger volume and cargo volume specs are for the A3?


----------



## udderpowerr (Dec 9, 2004)

Anyone who has sat in the A3 -- can you comment on the bucket seats? Are they sporty enough for spirited driving with generous side bolsters?


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (udderpowerr)*

i think one of the cars at my training had the sport seats. I was very impressed with them. No they arent a Sparco or a Recaro, but for a sport leather seat i was impressed.
About the interior cargo volume question... Interior volume in the brochure is N/A and luggage volume is 13.1 cubic feet.


----------



## udderpowerr (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

Thanks for the replies.. you rock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A3-IV (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: (udderpowerr)*

Thanks Brian.
First post here.
How close is the Audi of Mexico site to the US spec?
It even lists prices in USD.
Please let us know when a price list is available.


----------



## Tommunist (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (4DR Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4DR Turbo* »_
If i do end up purchasing an A3, living across the bridge from Ottawa on the Quebec side, i wont need a front plate, it would ruin the look imo with an ugly plate up there

rub it in why don't you


----------



## 4DR Turbo (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (Tommunist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tommunist* »_
rub it in why don't you
















, how many states have same 1 plate only?? just curious


_Modified by 4DR Turbo at 11:04 AM 3-27-2005_


----------



## turbora (Aug 6, 2003)

It looks like 4DR Turbo was asking the same question, but I didn't see where it might have been answered, so I'll ask it again. I live in Kansas where a front plate is not required, but the Audi dealer is in Missouri, where front plates are required. The A3 that was at the auto show had a front fascia that had no place for a front plate, but all the A4s at the Audi dealer has the black plastic piece with a place for the front license plate. 
So here's the question: Will the plastic piece *without* the indent for the license plate be available to order? If I were to get one, I'd want it without that indentation in the front bumper. Thanks!


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (4DR Turbo)*

I don't know but Texas is a huge no plate front state....Granted it is a law that you should have one but it is never, ever enforced. Havent had one on my A4 is the past 2+ years and nothing....


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (4DR Turbo)*

I don't know but Texas is a huge no plate front state....Granted it is a law that you should have one but it is never, ever enforced. Havent had one on my A4 is the past 2+ years and nothing....I will be ordering it with the front filler plate for no front plate. 
What would be really nice is if there wasnt even the strip at all in the center (Where the Euro plate goes) and it was just one single shape shield grill.


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (NSalvatore)*

I wouldn't say never ever... I know plenty of people who have gotten no front plate tickets, including myself.

_Quote, originally posted by *NSalvatore* »_I don't know but Texas is a huge no plate front state....Granted it is a law that you should have one but it is never, ever enforced. Havent had one on my A4 is the past 2+ years and nothing....


----------



## TheBigYahi (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (VR6 NRG)*

First time poster, apologize if this has been covered in other threads before.
I'm really interested in getting a A3 3.2 when they come out and my dealer is telling me Feb 2006. Well fine, but if I wanted to order one, when would be a good time to go in and start that process if I wanted one when they are released? Somewhere I heard there's 4 months lead time, but is that still true for new models?


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (zerind)*

Oh...Def not gonna say Never Ever....soon as I say that it will happen







...for the most part though...it does seem one thing remains consistent, a cop is going to pull over a riceded out car with some huge wing, neon green paint etc then a very clean german car. (Right or Wrong, just stating what I have seen and from who I have talked too)
Also, I think its fairly safe to say that those that are cited for no front plate happen a vast majority of the time when there pulled over for something else....very rarely, at leat in Houston would get pulled over for just a plate. 
(I have heard on a few occations where cops are lined up along side the road on the way into a car show giving citations..


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (TheBigYahi)*

Welcome....Yea, beginning of 06 is what alot pf people are saying about the 3.2...as far as getting it first...if there at the dealers Jan/Feb, there at the port a month before at least...then lop another 3 months or so on that....
I would say July/Aug you should do it....But I haved heard of other 3.2's already being sold... (at least the allocation spots)


----------



## TheBigYahi (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (NSalvatore)*

Thanks! Any salespeople that sell to central new york and want to talk in the coming months let me know, i'd rather buy from someone on here than just anybody in a showroom.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (TheBigYahi)*

Try the originatror of this post...Brian.....he is in Arizona but can skip to you...


----------



## 4DR Turbo (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (NSalvatore)*

I believe all A3's sold in NA will come with this front end, you would have to tell the dealer not to drill licence plate holes, unless they come either like this or w licence plate indention?? i dont know, maybe Brian would??


----------



## bmt_toronto (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (4DR Turbo)*

These are the two grill versions seen at earlier auto shows. 
Interesting that the Ottawa car had the non-plate version, but no horizontal chrome trim pieces like the Detroit and NYC cars.
From the Toronto Auto Show:








From the NYC Auto Show (from Fourtitude image gallery):


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Correct...the top picture is what you get if you order the front plate option. 
The bottom black car is what you have if you order the front plate filler pannel. (Which I am)
Even nicer would be if there was nothing there, so it was just one large shield grill....
Anyway....since I am gettting black...one of my first options will be to get smoked reflectors on that thing...


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (NSalvatore)*

I'll probably take the filler panel out and put a euro plate in there


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (zerind)*

Yea not a bad idea...its obviously set up for that.....
Def. gotta get some smoked reflectors for it.


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: (NSalvatore)*

Oh the black looks great!
On the reflector issue:
Can anyone confirm that the strips (next to the reflectors) are separate peices that attach to the bumper or are they molded into the bumper? If they are pieces we could easily get the european versions. If the whole bumper is molded, I wonder if someone could produce a dummy peice that is plastic and painted to match the car color. I don't like the smoked reflectors anymore than the orange ones. I suppose we could paint the reflector.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (ACD)*

ACD
its hard to tell. I am sitting next to an A8 with the same setup and i cannot determine if they pop out or are part of the rub strip.


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

Here's a thought. Buzz the parts guy and ask. He should be able to see if the diagram shows those strips as separate units. That should lend some insight into the A3.
Then we'll get a group buy going.


----------



## A3owner2B (Jul 14, 2004)

Also - for those wanting to do a Euro plate on the front - notice that there is a third type of grille insert for Euro plates.
I definitely like the idea of an aftermarket grille that has nothing there so its just a full clean shield.


----------



## touristintheUSA (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (A3owner2B)*

Count me in for any restyling to euro-specs! I don't need those reflectors anyway but I do need amber rear turnsignals, so if anybody in time knows how to get those, please let me know. By the way, how difficult would it be to change te entire back of the car so it can hold a euro-plate there too?







I still don't have any ideas on how to fix that problem when I'm back in europe.







Suggestions are more then welcome!


_Modified by touristintheUSA at 4:17 PM 3/28/2005_


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (A3owner2B)*

Actually I think thats no insert for the Europlate. Thats the way it was with my S4.. remove the filler panel and pop the plate on.

_Quote, originally posted by *A3owner2B* »_Also - for those wanting to do a Euro plate on the front - notice that there is a third type of grille insert for Euro plates.
I definitely like the idea of an aftermarket grille that has nothing there so its just a full clean shield.


----------



## A3owner2B (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (zerind)*

Just did a mockup of how the car looks with no filler panel


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (A3owner2B)*

it looks empty without it. We had a new A6 here that the previous dealer we got the car from had painted the panel the same color as the car. It looked nice but still broke up the grill to look like the older cars.


----------



## A3owner2B (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

I can see what you mean. The open grille would probably need to move the rings down just a bit (i didnt)


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: (turbora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbora* »_I live in Kansas where a front plate is not required, but the Audi dealer is in Missouri, where front plates are required. The A3 that was at the auto show had a front fascia that had no place for a front plate, but all the A4s at the Audi dealer has the black plastic piece with a place for the front license plate. 
So here's the question: Will the plastic piece *without* the indent for the license plate be available to order? If I were to get one, I'd want it without that indentation in the front bumper. Thanks!

I presume you're talking about Jay Wolfe Audi/VW. Since they're right on the state line, they sell to Kansas folk, too, and can accommodate our "needs" for un-molested front bumpers. (Bought both my R32 and Golf TDI there--front bumper on both were never modified for a front plate.)
I e-mailed Jeff Rose and passed along your question. (He's a great no-pressure salesman. Bought my VWs from him and now he's selling Audis. If you talk to him, tell him I sent ya.) Here was his response:

_Quote »_If one orders the car built to spec the "plateless" front bumper can be
had. All the cars we get for our inventory will unfortunately have the
plate indentation. Audi made that decision for us from Germany! If a
Kansas resident buys a car and wants the plate free front end we can
order it. I don't yet know the pricing but estimate $100 or so.

So, it looks like any A3s they are allocated for stock will have the plate-ready nose, but you can either order a car without it or get the plate-free part seperately. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Mike


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (mec_vw)*

Just so you all know, those front plate or no front plate things are only held on by two tiny screws. We ordered a bunch of the Non-plate things as extra to replace them on cars that had the front plate.
its one screw on each side underneath the thing then it just slides and pops off. takes all of 2 minutes to change. So hole do not actually get drilled into the bumper.


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

Very cool. 
If only VW could borrow that concept...








Mike


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (A3owner2B)*

The reason the grill in the PS does look good is that it is all horizontal lines...you need to add the vertical ones in there. 
Also/Or...do a honeycomb/mesh pattern....


----------



## audiA3vt (Mar 22, 2005)

does anyone have an idea how the insurance will be on the A3 is it going to be more or less then a new 1.8T A4?????????


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (audiA3vt)*

So much of the insurence price is based on the selling price of the car, it will be very close if not spot on in insurence rates


----------



## Steverino (Mar 29, 2005)

*Special Order?*

Thought I would post this here since this was the 'red leather' forum a few days back.
I sent the following to Auditalk:
Hello, I am interested in an A3 (and have been holding onto my '97GTi waiting for the A3). However, the option packages aren't very user friendly. I would like the 7.5Jx17 'five arm' design alloy wheels (from the U.K. A3 Sportback Sport model) and the alcantara/leather seats instead of plain leather. I would like this because the car will be parked outdoors and leather gets too hot (especially with the opensky) and the 16 spoke wheels are too hard to keep clean in winter. Since these are both existing options, surely there's a special order option so I can give you more of my money. Thanks
Audi replied:
Steve, thank you for contacting Audi of America.  Some possibilities for special orders do indeed exist; they are governed by availability at manufacturing, rules of exclusivity, and the fact that packages as presented cannot be altered.  It is therefore possible to request special colors, for example, so long as they are not exclusive to another model.
Your dealer can present a request for a special order through his ususal order system; that request will be decided upon and the answer given to the dealer.  The dealer will be informed, if the response is favorable, how much the special order will add in cost and time; the customer can then go ahead with the order if he chooses.  The request process itself is relatively rapid--a matter sometimes of hours, and a few days at most.
If we can help in any other way please write again.
Marjorie
AudiTalk
I don't know if Marjorie clarified anything--apparently bothering your dealer until you get what you want is the approach to take. How hard do we have to work to throw money at these guys?
(By the way, I registered here only to share this information with you.)


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Special Order? (Steverino)*

Thanks Steverino. Lots of vagueries, but that means the door's still at least ajar.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (4DR Turbo)*

Since the plate in Canada has a different shape, I think I'll definitely fork out some more for the Oettinger front...


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (eltonsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_Since the plate in Canada has a different shape...

???


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (ACD)*

*NEW A3 INFO!!!!!!!!*
*THE A3 S-LINE WILL NOT BE AVIALABLE UNTIL CALENDAR YEAR 2007*
Just got an email offering the Votex Audi A3 body kit for an introductory offer of 35% off the normal price until November 2005!!!!
4-piece aerodymanic kit purchased, painted, and installed for roughly $2000 USD.
Kit includes roof spoiler, Front Lip Spoiler, side skirts, and rear skirt WITH stainless steel exhaust tips!!!
18x7.5" Calera wheels for 20% off normal price for $1387.
Price for the whole kit with exhaust tips is about $1321.71 USD. In Canada $1718.23
Pretty good savings if you ask me.
Complete package with wheels $2708 USD and $3521 CD.
I only have this in a PDF format and unfortunately i dont have the full Acrobat reader and cannot get the pics out of the file.
the wheels are a split 5 spoke (but not the new A4 wheels).
Hope some of that helps.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Alright Bri, so my first question is....is this aftermarket or from the factory?
If its from the factory....here is the issue...you get the kit and wheels which is good, and you cant essentially loop off the sports pkg which was gonna be say 2K....for 700 more...cool...BUT, what about the sport seats, and what about the lower suspension...what to do there?


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (NSalvatore)*

this is from the factory but the pieces are ordered from the parts department and then you need to get them painted an installed just like a normal body kit.
I say still get the sports package and then the Votex kit. I am still gonna go with the Oettinger kit when i get mine. But the price for this Votex stuff is hella cheap and an awesome deal.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

Yea...not a bad Idea but then your pushing a 2.0T DSG Loaded into 36-37K territory...before TTL.


----------



## turbora (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (mec_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mec_vw* »_
I presume you're talking about Jay Wolfe Audi/VW. Since they're right on the state line, they sell to Kansas folk, too, and can accommodate our "needs" for un-molested front bumpers. (Bought both my R32 and Golf TDI there--front bumper on both were never modified for a front plate.)
I e-mailed Jeff Rose and passed along your question. (He's a great no-pressure salesman. Bought my VWs from him and now he's selling Audis. If you talk to him, tell him I sent ya.) Here was his response:
Mike

Thanks for the info, Mike. I, too, bought my Jetta at Baron from Jeff Rose when he worked over there. Could you PM me his email address? I'd like to start talking A3's with him. Thanks!


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: (turbora)*

Good deal--PM sent! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Mike


----------



## audiA3vt (Mar 22, 2005)

OK big problem here, I just found out that the color in the audi A3 Brochure is light gray, and that one is not offered in the US how close is Lava Gray to light gray can anyone show me a pic of a Lava Gray A3 damn you Audi and the f-inf wait to get to see the car....


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (audiA3vt)*

This is the Calera wheel is it not?








Side Skirts:








Front Skirt








Rear











_Modified by zerind at 1:32 PM 3-30-2005_


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (audiA3vt)*

If I am not mistaken...Lava Grey is the color that is used on the A3 in the brocher....Eitherway, its def darker then light grey....its like Dolphin Grey on the A4.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (zerind)*

I think...dont care for it at all...not a fan of rivits or the cleaning of that thing.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (NSalvatore)*

Zerin,
the Calera wheel is the one in the pic you posted of the side view. Those are the pics we received in the PDF this morning.
the wheel you have in question is the Calista and it is a true 2-piece wheel made by BBS for audi.


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

Not too bad, not sure I'd drop the dough on the wheels.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (zerind)*

Zerin, i agree.
i wouldnt spend the cash on the wheels but for nice 18s thats not a bad price. I have a crazy mental picture in my head for the look of wheel i want. The vortexers may not like it but i think it will look drop dead HOT.


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

Funny that Audi could get the S-Line to look so good yet the Votex kit looks really tacky. They always do though.
I predict that in '07 with the S-Line will arrive Quattro.


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (ACD)*

Actually I see no benefit in upgrading factory wheel packages anyway. I can sell the stock A3 wheels and at least get a little bit of money towards some wheels I actually want, rather than zero credit whatsoever. Just doesn't make financial sense


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (zerind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerind* »_Actually I see no benefit in upgrading factory wheel packages anyway. I can sell the stock A3 wheels and at least get a little bit of money towards some wheels I actually want, rather than zero credit whatsoever. Just doesn't make financial sense









i agree but not all people out there are like us.
I have pre-sold an ordered A3 to a guy that is probably like 50-55 years old and had another guy here this morning in his later 50s asking about the A3. He currently drives a C230 Benz and needs more room but doesnt want a sedan. He looked at the TT and then i told him about the A3 and he was hooked.
I have actually had more "older" customers show interest in the car than the trageted 25-40 group.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (zerind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerind* »_Actually I see no benefit in upgrading factory wheel packages anyway. I can sell the stock A3 wheels and at least get a little bit of money towards some wheels I actually want, rather than zero credit whatsoever. Just doesn't make financial sense









i agree but not all people out there are like us.
I have pre-sold an ordered A3 to a guy that is probably like 50-55 years old and had another guy here this morning in his later 50s asking about the A3. He currently drives a C230 Benz and needs more room but doesnt want a sedan. He looked at the TT and then i told him about the A3 and he was hooked.
I have actually had more "older" customers show interest in the car than the trageted 25-40 group. But we allknow what target audiences can be to cars (think Honda Element and Scion Xb purchased by older buyers)


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_(think Honda Element and Scion Xb purchased by older buyers)

I was going to mention every time I see a Scion Xb there's a little old (and I mean 75+) guy behind the wheel. Everyone knows the Element is the older, eco-friendly lesbian car of choice.


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_i agree but not all people out there are like us.
I have pre-sold an ordered A3 to a guy that is probably like 50-55 years old and had another guy here this morning in his later 50s asking about the A3. He currently drives a C230 Benz and needs more room but doesnt want a sedan. He looked at the TT and then i told him about the A3 and he was hooked.
I have actually had more "older" customers show interest in the car than the trageted 25-40 group.

I am getting the same thing here. Kinda cool. I think we might see a good amount of Saab folk come over for the A3.
RB


----------



## touristintheUSA (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (NSalvatore)*

Well at least I will lower the average age of costumers by a few good years!








For those interested in lava-grey, look at these sites:
http://jahreswagenangebot.de/c...d=all (3-door A3








)
http://www.mobile.de/cgi-bin/d...che=1
You can find more if you search the web, but search for 'sportback' and 'lavagrau' as this is how they are advertised in germany.


----------



## audiA3vt (Mar 22, 2005)

ohhh man I am so not happy with the lavagray i like the dolphingray much better, damn so not happy...so texas got their demo cars today i hope my dealer gets his today as well...


----------



## audiA3vt (Mar 22, 2005)

RICE IS OFFICIAL YEAHHHHHHHHHH TIME TO BUY...WHAT A GREAT CAR SOOOOOOOO HAPPY NOW EVEN IF THE COLOR IS NOT TO MY LIKEING


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (audiA3vt)*

WOOOOOOTTT RICE RICE RICE RICE!


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (NSalvatore)*

i think he forgot the key letter "P" in his statement nick and you just ran away with it LOL

ORDER YOUR CARS FROM ME FOLKS I will make it worth your trip to Beautiful AZ


----------



## udderpowerr (Dec 9, 2004)

This may have been discussed before...
but my question is:
Anyone who has experienced the A3 in the flesh, can you comment on the quality of it's standard audio system and the optional audio system with nav? Does it pay respect to your favourite choons?


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (udderpowerr)*

the stock system is better than VW's Monsoon system if you have heard that. the bose system adds a digital sound processor (DSP) 6 channel amp instead of the normal 4 channel one, supplies more watts, has a larger sub. The NAVI puts the 6 disc CD changer in the glove box when you get reguardless of Bose or not.


----------



## udderpowerr (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

I see...thanks for the info Brian http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I guess the true test is to bring my choons to the dealership when the car has arrived


----------



## Ayrtons Dad (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (VR6 NRG)*

Thanks for answering my query. Pleae inform me of the special paint option listed in your official pricing and if you have samples.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Brian - If I do not particularly like the Aristos on the 20th AE GTI (hard to keep clean, I like the 5 spoke look), am I going to be in the same boat with the 17" sport wheels on the A3? TIA!


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (tbvvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbvvw* »_Brian - If I do not particularly like the Aristos on the 20th AE GTI (hard to keep clean, I like the 5 spoke look), am I going to be in the same boat with the 17" sport wheels on the A3? TIA!


I think the 17s will be harder to keep clean. My Aristo's never bugged me that much but when i do an aftermarket wheel it is going to be a very clean 5 or 6 spoke.
Hopefully the 17s wont stay on my car for too long after i take delivery.
And for Artyons Dad: The Morano Green and Venetian Violet are both $1000 options because they are limited production colors. Just like Papaya Orange was on the TT. I don't have pics but i do have a Morano green DSG very loaded coming to me in May.


----------



## ton80 (Apr 1, 2005)

What are the possible ways to get the the Sport package with the base 5 spoke wheel. 
Prefer that in the pictures I see on this forum.
Do i have to special order or would normal dealers swap on request.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (ton80)*

Dont count on that happening. Too hard to swap the wheel and after driving the car with the base wheel last night i was hoping very much for the 3 spoke wheel in the sport and premium packages.
plus the 3 spoke has radio controls that would make it difficult to just swap the wheels out. more electronics to deal with than worth being worth it.


----------



## retrohasen (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

Does anyone know the offset for the stock wheels. I have my A3 on order and wondering if my 19s from my A4 will fit.
I ordered the sport package, but I don't think it sits any lower than stock suspension.
TIA


----------



## Steverino (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (ton80)*

Ton(80),
I asked Audi roughly this same question. (See my post 3/29 11:56--p8 of this forum for their answer.)
Good luck switching wheels in an option package. Don't let Brian replace any of your wheels or tires with a 3-spoke steering wheel--its way too hard to switch radio stations at highway speeds!


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: (retrohasen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retrohasen* »_.
I ordered the sport package, but I don't think it sits any lower than stock suspension.
TIA

I dont have anything official, but i sure do think the A3 will sit lower w/ sport package. 3/4ths of an inch would be my bet.
RB


----------



## 006 (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: (ton80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ton80* »_What are the possible ways to get the the Sport package with the base 5 spoke wheel. 
Prefer that in the pictures I see on this forum.
Do i have to special order or would normal dealers swap on request.

Why in the world would you want a plastic 4-Spoke steering wheel over a nice leather 3-spoke wheel with radio controls on it? Make no mistake, the 4-spoke wheel isn't leather (it's a kinda soft rubberized plastic), and is pretty ridiculous for any car (base model or not) costing over $25K. If you absolutely wanted to do it though, the airbags look to be the same for both wheels - so all you would have to do is get a 4-spoke wheel from the Parts dept. (just make sure they tell you it can be done first) and then have them switched. It won't be cheap though - figure $200 for the wheel and another $100 for a service appointment. That's a lot of money to go backwards - i'd go with a base model if the steering wheel is that important to you.


----------



## ton80 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (Steverino)*

tHANKS steverino, when i discuss special order with dealer i will make sure they dont put radio controls on them.








006 - i wasnt asking about steering wheel....


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (ton80)*

ahhhhh now i go and re-read Ton's original post and now i see my stupid mistake.
I thought you were talking about the steering wheel too. LOL yeah that would be hard to mount a 17" tire on a steering wheel. ahhahahahhaha
i really brain farted on that one huh?


----------



## 02VDubGTI (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (VR6 NRG)*

is it at all possible to add the Sirius tuner at the dealer on a base model A3? Seeing the antenna already there and the sat button on the radio make me think it would be possible but would love to know for sure....


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (02VDubGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02VDubGTI* »_is it at all possible to add the Sirius tuner at the dealer on a base model A3? Seeing the antenna already there and the sat button on the radio make me think it would be possible but would love to know for sure....

YES all cars come pre-wired for satellite radio.


----------



## audiA3vt (Mar 22, 2005)

hey brian how much would it cost me to have the car delivered to Vermont?


----------



## 02VDubGTI (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_YES all cars come pre-wired for satellite radio.

Great. Hmmm maybe an A3 is an option again now. Any idea how much it will add at the dealer (i know factory is 300 and it may vary dealer to dealer)??


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Ask me your A3 questions here (02VDubGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02VDubGTI* »_
Great. Hmmm maybe an A3 is an option again now. Any idea how much it will add at the dealer (i know factory is 300 and it may vary dealer to dealer)??

from the factory it is $350
i think from the dealer the receiver is around $450 and install i think is pretty simple but not sure about install on the A3 yet.


----------



## ton80 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

Brian - if one were to test ride one of these bad boys right about now and make an order - what kind of delivery date range are you seeing? Also what is the track record in Audi hitting the dates? 
trying to figure out if i should order one up or wait until next month to see if what i am looking for shows up on a lot.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (ton80)*

Order time is 90-120 days but the dealership must have an alocation to be able to order the car. So Audi has to have a spot availaible for a north american car and then your local dealer has to have their spot to order it.
2 weeks ago we got 3 more alocations and i had 2 of them filled with ordered cars for Andrew (Aeitingon) and for a local customer. The other was a car for stock that we still have the ability to change the options.


----------



## dominoSnow (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

so Brian, are you selling these for MSRP or???? I've read the posts about the little difference between MSRP and Invoice (at least little difference compared to a passat for example)


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (dominoSnow)*

MSRP with a few exceptions of good faith


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

About ~2 weeks ago, there was a post about the S-Line comin in ~2007. I may be ignorant, but whats the difference between the sport package and the S-Line? (I can tell you anything you want about b4 and earlier audi's, but I'm alittle clueless about the newer ones.....and although its in the future, 2007 could be about when Id want to buy a new car)


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (delta v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *delta v* »_About ~2 weeks ago, there was a post about the S-Line comin in ~2007. I may be ignorant, but whats the difference between the sport package and the S-Line? (I can tell you anything you want about b4 and earlier audi's, but I'm alittle clueless about the newer ones.....and although its in the future, 2007 could be about when Id want to buy a new car)

if it is like other Audi S-Line cars right now, just expect a wheel/tire/suspension combo with some different interior trim. On the A6 2.7T S-Line they did bump up the HP and torque but it was for the last model year of that engine.


----------



## GTI_CH (Aug 24, 2001)

any Idea on the weight of a 2.0T frontrack A3?


----------



## testud0 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (CedricSwitzerland)*

I've been trying to figure this out myself.
The NA A3 brochure says 3262 lbs, which seems very heavy and I think heavier than the A4.
If you do some unit conversion from the European spec, it converts to 3100ish lbs which sounds alot more reasonable. 
The question is wether the European to US spec added 150 lbs or the brochure is just wrong. I'm thinking the brochure is wrong.


_Modified by testud0 at 2:30 PM 4/13/2005_


----------



## VWnewbie (May 8, 1999)

*Re: (testud0)*

New question: Are the xenons "dynamic" or "adaptive" (not sure which terms Audi uses) on the A3 like on the A4? I've gotten used to headlights that turn with the steering (on our 545i) and would really like this function on the A3 as well.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (VWnewbie)*

they are not adaptive.


----------



## VWnewbie (May 8, 1999)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_they are not adaptive.

Thanks you just saved me a thousand bucks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A3owner2B (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (VWnewbie)*

its $500 for both though








So how are you saving $1000?


----------



## VWnewbie (May 8, 1999)

*Re: (A3owner2B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3owner2B* »_its $500 for both though








So how are you saving $1000?

They're $700 here and with 17% tax that's $819. It sounds better to say "you've just saved me a thousand bucks" than "you've just saved me eight hundred and nineteen bucks".
Thanks for pointing it out though, it's this kind of useless posting that helps me keep my post count up.


----------



## VWnewbie (May 8, 1999)

*Re: (VWnewbie)*

Actually now that I think about it $819 is not even close to $1000. These are mighty cheap xenons. I might go for them after all.
The only thing I don't like about xenons is that the low beams are too bright for normal use but not quite bright enough for long distance use. So out on the open road I've got to use high beams anyway and in the city they just blind people.
Here in the metropolitan area it's fine because a very high percentage of cars have xenon lights and everybody's used to them, but out in the valley and beyond you really do tend to stick out like a sore thumb. People flash their high beams at you, and police can easily pick you out of a line of cars.
Edit: There goes that post count again!










_Modified by VWnewbie at 11:48 PM 4-13-2005_


----------

